# "A Revolution is coming"...



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

> Revolution is coming.
> 
> You’ve no doubt seen the footage on WWE.com — a short, grainy video filled with quick cuts showing scenes of revolution and revolt from different time periods in recorded history, ending with the ominous promise that, "A Revolution is Coming."
> 
> ...


http://www.wwe.com/inside/revolution-looms-is-the-wwe-universe-ready​



> The plan is for the WWE Revolution that has been pushed online to be revealed on the 5/28 Raw. There may be some videos on tonight's Raw to tease that.
> 
> Sources indicate the "Revolution" will be the debut of Dean Ambrose, who the company has very high hopes for.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a lot bigger than the WWE... You'll understand in due time.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

If you look closely, you can see Sting's face in the background. It's STING!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The bigger Picture?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I wonder if this is the viral marketing for Lesnar suing WWE they had planned....


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

Its Abraham Washington's new Stable with primo and Epico. He advertised it in Twitter too.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Emberdon said:


> Its Abraham Washington's new Stable with primo and Epico. He advertised it in Twitter too.


No! I want it to be better than that!

Have Lesnar come back, with the idea he's going to destroy the WWE. His plan? Get Heyman to put together the toughest and most hatefilled men in the WWE: Lenser himself, Primo and Epico, Spanky (Zack Gowen) and Colin Delany. It'll be just like SS, Team Lesnar is fucking back.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

If it isn't obvious by now, John Cena will be represented by AW. They're jumping ship folks..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Spoiler :

The Faces beat the heels.

End of storyline.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

As soon as someone uploads the Teaser i'll post it.

You can see it if you watch the vids on WWE.com. It's very military oriented and dictator-themed.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

Maybe an uprising against Laurenitis?


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r198/miroku316/?action=view&current=VIDEO0004.mp4


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe this is coinciding with the big viral thing that is being reported in the Dean Ambrose thread.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It's gonna be Team Lesnar 2.0: Heyman, Lesnar, Daniel Bryan, Kings of Wrestling, Kharma and Mark Henry.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

▲E.;11425091 said:


> This is a lot bigger than the WWE... You'll understand in due time.


No.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This looks....all sorts of awesome. I imagine it's for the debut of one of the new guys or maybe something bigger than that. Cool stuff, I look forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

▲E.;11425201 said:


> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r198/miroku316/?action=view&current=VIDEO0004.mp4


At the very start of the video it says:

"SMPTE
UNIVERSAL
LEADER"

Someone to lead the WWE Universe?!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow! Interesting. 

Could be related to the new viral campaign, could be Brock or People Power. Hopefully it's not AW's stable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Whatever it is, WWE to fuck it up in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1... Ha.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going to guess it has something to do with John Laurinaitis. Probably him taking over the WWE or something.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> At the very start of the video it says:
> 
> "SMPTE
> UNIVERSAL
> ...


SMPTE Universal Leader is just a type of head leader used in filming.



> "SMPTE Universal Leader". In the mid-1960s, SMPTE replaced the Academy Leader with a newer universal leader, called the "SMPTE Universal Leader", designed for both television and theatrical projection applications (though it did not gain widespread acceptance theatrically). It featured a continuous countdown from eight to two (measured in seconds, rather than feet), with the numbers in the center of a target with two white circles and a rotating "clock arm" animation. At the beginning, before the countdown, it features "16 SOUND START" and then "35 SOUND START" in a circle target. Then "PICTURE START" appears and the countdown begins. During the four count, the letters "C C F F" would appear around the countdown, signifying the use of those frames as "control frames." At two, a quick beep would be heard, sometimes known as the 2-pop. The Universal Leader is specified by ANSI/SMPTE 55[


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe this is the big summer storyline they are planning


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well now I am intrigued.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's Shane McMahon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Whatever it is, WWE to fuck it up in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1... Ha.


As much awesome as that "teaser" could be for, sadly, this is the thought in most people's minds on WF, and for good reason.


----------



## TheBrain (Apr 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> It's Shane McMahon.


I would love it if this was for Shane. It would be awesome to have him come back and take control of the company back from John Laryngitis.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

"This is all apart of a bigger picture, your just to simple to understand"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The only thing I ask is that this doesn't completely underwhelm like the IT BEGINS stuff with Jericho did. If they are going to make this out to be a big deal then it should actually be a big deal. But who am I kidding? I simply don't have faith in WWE to make the right call anymore since they have consistently let me down for too long now. I look forward to seeing how they manage to fuck this up. Yeah, maybe I'm being premature since we don't even know what it is yet but the odds aren't looking good out of the blocks.


----------



## Bork_Laser (Apr 9, 2012)

Its a viral marketing campaign to get traffic to the WWE official website, thats all. They were deeply unhappy with the web traffic so they are doing this, its not a debut or a big storyline.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I saw this a few days ago when watching a video on WWE.com. I knew it had to be something to do with WWE.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

The clue is right there on the screen guys ... Ultimate Warrior is coming back, dudes.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

How can you all be so stupid? It's encrypted in the video all over the place, on everything... everywhere. "Y2J"! It's Jericho! He's FINALLY COMING BACK!!!!

Oh wait...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Spiron said:


> How can you all be so stupid? It's encrypted in the video all over the place, on everything... everywhere. "Y2J"! It's Jericho! He's FINALLY COMING BACK!!!!
> 
> Oh wait...


Unless... IT IS JERICHO!

But it looked like a bridge...

It's a troll!

But "Revolution"... evolution evovled! Flair and Batista are coming back to help Orton and HHH battle Lesnar.

Unless it's a revolution in the traditional sense and Vince is going to take back control.

Or what if... what if it's RoH + TNA Vs WWE?

Or what if it's none of the above and it's just a random add.


----------



## TheBrain (Apr 26, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Unless... IT IS JERICHO!
> 
> But it looked like a bridge...
> 
> It's a troll!


Hornswoggle repackaged :lmao


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

It's just an ad for Jeff Katz's WRESTLING *REVOLUTION* PROJECT on the forthcoming WWE Network. 

On a more serious note, I think it has something to do with their network. Either that or Chris Jericho is returning after he leaves this summer.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

It's Ambrose. WWE said they wanted to go viral with this feud so I think that's a logical guess.


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

It will be dropped soon and replaced a few weeks later with vignettes for the 'sasquatch'- the only living, breathing bigfoot in captivity in time for a repackaged Albert to re-debut having regrown all his body hair!


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully it's something to do with the Ambrose/Foley feud.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Dean Ambrose is going to help Daniel Bryan win the title, then join him in his new stable with Antonio Cesaro and Kassius Ohno.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

It's the nWo!! Seriously though, that looks like the same footage they used when the nWo debuted in the WWF in '02.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

New XMen movie.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

YES!!! Zack fucking Gowen is returning, bout friggin time.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> No! I want it to be better than that!
> 
> Have Lesnar come back, with the idea he's going to destroy the WWE. His plan? Get Heyman to put together the toughest and most hatefilled men in the WWE: Lenser himself, Primo and Epico, Spanky (Zack Gowen) and Colin Delany. It'll be just like SS, Team Lesnar is fucking back.


wasnt spanky brian kendrick? not stephs pet zack gowen


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

xvampmanx said:


> wasnt spanky brian kendrick? not stephs pet zack gowen


Perhaps you are right.

I suppose Brock could eat both of them and bulk up to his steroid size again.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Two theories...

First off, it easily could be the NWO. No Way Out was returned and moved to June for no reason and its in East Rutherford as is Wrestlemania. WWE has Nash and Waltman waiting in the wings and Big Show has evolved a little bit with his WMD and new attitude. Or hell they could just make a new group. With the successful=$$$ return of the Rock, Brock, Jericho, Masked Kane and Foley can anyone really assume that WWE wouldn't attempt this? I mean last night's Raw was absolutely awful. Plus if WWE is going to launch a network they are going to involve the people that actually built the company and not idiots that are killing it, week in week out. Expect to see a lot of old guys because let's face it the attitude era is mentioned everyday on this site. 

Second theory is that the revolution is that Paul Heyman intends to align Brock Lensar with three other superstars and reform the 2012 version of.....duh duh da duh duh da duh YOU SAY YOU WANT A REVOLUTION, WELLLLLLLLLL YOU KNOW WE ALL WANT TO HEAR THE PLAN. Brock Lesnar, Ryback, Mason Ryan and Dean Ambrose are the 2012 BEATLES.

(Y):vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## TheBrain (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe it's for the WWE network?


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Return of Barrett?


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

I heard Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, Spike Dudley and Barry Stevens were forming a superstable.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> No.


YES.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

If this is true, I hope this will be interesting...


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

Carcass said:


> It's gonna be Team Lesnar 2.0: Heyman, Lesnar, Daniel Bryan, Kings of Wrestling, Kharma and Mark Henry.


I would expire from uncontrollable markgasms. I want Ambrose in there too though.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

ZZ Stylez said:


> If you look closely, you can see Sting's face in the background. It's STING!


Really? I see Goldberg.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

navybluehoodie said:


> I'm going to guess it has something to do with John Laurinaitis. Probably him taking over the WWE or something.





jblvdx said:


> "This is all apart of a bigger picture, your just to simple to understand"


Couldn't say it any better..


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

It can only be!.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRwuyrS8FqI


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Carcass said:


> It's gonna be Team Lesnar 2.0: Heyman,* Lesnar, Daniel Bryan*, Kings of Wrestling, Kharma and *Mark Henry*.


Inb4 new ratings record. Also :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awwwshitttt it's the big picture finally!


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Awwwshitttt it's the big picture finally!


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

Why do all my threads get closed?! Fucking mods on here..


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

WWE are so good at taglines, too bad they don't live up to them.



▲E.;11425091 said:


> This is a lot bigger than the WWE... You'll understand in due time.


 Were you snickering when you typed this? No way you were serious.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

So what is this?


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Time for the IWC to overhype this so damn much that everyone will be dissapointed!


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

TheBrain said:


> Maybe it's for the WWE network?


This.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

▲E.;11425201 said:


> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r198/miroku316/?action=view&current=VIDEO0004.mp4


It would've been so much easier to record with a screen recording program like Bandicam and upload it on youtube >_>


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Either something website related or it could be someone/group of people that's behind all that. I'm hoping for a stable of some sorts..


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Sting.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Definitely Sting.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably will be something insignificant.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Whatever it is, WWE to fuck it up in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1... Ha.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Vince bought TNA, and he's bringing them over. He wants to pull off a successful invasion angle before he truly hands the company over.

Ah, who am I kidding? Probably Ambrose.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

hopefully its goldberg


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

thetungwakou said:


>


Neo NWO?


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

Possible a new era called WWE Revolution


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

The music in that vid is badass. Not even gonna bother predicting what it's about because i'll likely be totally wrong.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

its for the marine 3


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

There is only one kind of revolution on horizon... the Ryder Revolution, and you know it.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd love it to be Ambrose but I'm not gonna get my hopes up.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

My guess is Barrett


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope it's either Barrett or Ambrose.

I fear it's DX reunion #1996


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tedious said:


> My guess is Barrett


ThNOt a bad guess IMO, but I jsut hope w/e it is is worth any hype they give it.

But if its for Barrett he would;ve gone through....

A Bigger Picture - that was never revealed
to
Barrett Barrage - that never saw its ultimate pay-off
to
A Revolution in his couple years, just shows how great the WWE is at long term booking :lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Triple H is going to come back next week wearing a sling. He says "I came back to RAW tonight, but not by myself." He then throws off his sling, takes off his shirt to reveal......






HERE IT IS






THE BIG SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT WE'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR













A DX SHIRT

Shawn Michaels comes out. They both do the crotch chop, pyro goes off, and DX IS BACK! WHOOPEEEEEEEE


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like the X-Division logo. Wouldn't be surprised if it's the announcement of a cruiserweight division.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Triple H is going to come back next week wearing a sling. He says "I came back to RAW tonight, but not by myself." He then throws off his sling, takes off his shirt to reveal......
> 
> HERE IT IS
> 
> ...


I would put my head straight through the television, set myself on fire, then jump out the window if that happened.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

This man will start a revolution against Ryback.










Strap your seatbelts. The Barry Stevens era is upon us.


----------



## chazparks (Jan 10, 2010)

The annonymous GM will be revealed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

chazparks said:


> The annonymous GM will be revealed.


Yes


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

End of the PG era?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like something that'll fit Dean Ambrose.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

New John Cena shirt? In revolutionizing multiple bright colors?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm, I'm intrigued.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

If anyone hopes for anything but the end of the PG era, you deserve a smack in the face.


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

A British invasion?

Something to do with CM Punk?


Some TNA wrestlers coming back home?


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Will it be televised? Because then it is not really a revolution anymore.


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

its the return of evolution 

re-volution 

lol its clearly not this but id mark like a bitch of trips came out to evolution music, randy walks out behind him then batista's music hit !


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Over hyped at first. Underwhelming when revealed.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It will be something lame. Gauranteed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Just like Punk's Revolt and the Nexus stable, right?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

technically the IWC is the ones whoare overhyping those things not the wwe


----------



## Sulley316 (Jun 28, 2011)

The anonymous RAW GM is coming back to challenge Big Johnny and re-claim what is rightfully his.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

The end of the PG era and the return of Raw Is War.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

hopefully dean


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

It may have something to do with that girl in the classroom, and the end of the world(not the restaurant, but the actual planet).


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> Just like Punk's Revolt and the Nexus stable, right?


Should be a great three weeks.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


>


*swoons*

Will not accept anything other than this.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> No! I want it to be better than that!
> 
> Have Lesnar come back, with the idea he's going to destroy the WWE. His plan? Get Heyman to put together the toughest and most hatefilled men in the WWE: Lenser himself, Primo and Epico, *Spanky (Zack Gowen)* and Colin Delany. It'll be just like SS, Team Lesnar is fucking back.


Spanky was Brian Kendrick

Zack Gowen was a one-legged kid that Lesnar basically killed in 2003 

Looks interesting, love revolt stables but as usual WWE will problem screw this up just like the Nexus....


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe its the klick!!!!!


----------



## Waddy Woody (Mar 19, 2012)

Scottish flag behind the writting, maybe a huge push for Drew?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

TNA INVASION STORYLINE!!!!!!1!!1


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

it better be the end of the PG era... I also want better storylines. WWE this past Monday was not even watchable..


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Tony Tornado said:


> TNA INVASION STORYLINE!!!!!!1!!1


I would fucking mark out if TNA invaded WWE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It'll be some FCW guy that's pushed to the stars that after about two weeks when he isn't at Steve Austin levels of popularity yet will be reduced to a program with some NXT guy on Smackdown and forgotten about. 

People make fun of TNAs "Big surprises" "Big Announcements" and how they are always awful, but when WWE does this type of over the top marketing it's usually also a complete failure. 

$20 says whatever this is you'll not even care two weeks after they debut it or whatever. It'll just be another wrestler or something stupid like SURPRISE NO MORE NICKELBACK! AND NEW RAW SET!


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

Not getting my hopes up..hoping its some sort of nWo/Lesnar thing..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I DECODED IT!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Therapy said:


> *SURPRISE NO MORE NICKELBACK! AND NEW RAW SET!*


 That'd pretty much be a welcome change.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeff Hardy and Kurt Angle are coming back.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its Soundwave


----------



## Caniacal (Mar 12, 2010)

Shane Douglas! Perry Saturn! Dean Malenko! Asya! 

I knew it was only a matter of time!!

"Down with evolution. In with Revolution!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XNdLD1oSwE


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

the Revolution will be hustletweeted


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully it's some sort of new revolution for the WWE.

I mean imagine Raw was getting a make over. From a new set up, new lighting, new theme music etc. (the music in the video), new promo before the show, showing superstars as well as all the war type video. A new step in a new direction. A Raw Revolution.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

To put simply and to quote Gil Scott-Heron,

the revolution will not be televised.


----------



## HeathSlater#1fan (Apr 26, 2012)

The revolution will be the mega ultra super push of Heath Slater!


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

It's probably just gonna be the WWE Network


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Whatever it is, IWC will blow it out of proportion and overhype it


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

Scott Steiner obviously.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe this has to do with the "major announcement" Batista has been hyping on Twitter.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Just going to be a huge letdown by everyone on here. Cant expect anything great from the E' anymore. But I'll happily take being surprised by it and hope its something that will change the landscape and towards a new direction.


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rop3 said:


> Whatever it is, IWC will blow it out of proportion and overhype it


yup.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

I would welcome a new set and new theme music, anybody out there good with photoshop? Would love to see some set designs


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

It's the re-debut of Ric Flair.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

most likely Dean Ambrose


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's obviously the return of Braden Walker!


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

The leader of the lost generation shall arrive.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

YES!


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)

sting:cool2


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Read through 11 pages of people's predictions, wants, wishes, fears, etc., and my mind kept coming back to this post:



Beatles123 said:


> As soon as someone uploads the Teaser i'll post it.
> 
> You can see it if you watch the vids on WWE.com. It's very military oriented and dictator-themed.


The "dictator-themed" part is what got stuck in my craw, and I just couldn't shake it. WWE has had a real habit of disappointing us lately, and I could seriously see them as using something like this as nothing more than a tool to troll us and announce Sacha Baron Cohen as guest host of RAW to promote his movie, conveniently named, "The Dictator".


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Either Ambrose, Barrett, or just a WWE Network ad campaign.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> The "dictator-themed" part is what got stuck in my craw, and I just couldn't shake it. WWE has had a real habit of disappointing us lately, and I could seriously see them as using something like this as nothing more than a tool to troll us and announce Sacha Baron Cohen as guest host of RAW to promote his movie, conveniently named, "The Dictator".


i'd legit lol forever


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> Maybe this has to do with the "major announcement" Batista has been hyping on Twitter.


Or you could read the major announcement on his twitter which he wrote a few weeks ago which has nothing to do with the WWE?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Dean Ambrose is coming...


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

They will reveal a Kim-Jong Un like character.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Could be anything really, just enjoy the ride, before it DERAILS AND CRASHES AND BURNS TO THE GROOOUUND!!


----------



## Watch Me Rise (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure how many people have watched NXT this week so possible spoilers here:

The backstage segment between Hawkins/Reks and Curtis/Maxine was the first thing I thought of when I saw this. For those who don't watch NXT, Hawkins & Reks had been fired by Regal but this week were rehired by Lauranitias as 'security' and they were arranging a deal with Curtis and Maxine that they would release them from the handcuffs William Regal was making them wear if they sided with Hawkins/Reks/Lauranitias before saying that there was big changes coming and hinting at an end to NXT, I'll try find it on Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2m1x1PkHu8&feature=channel&list=UL
6:36


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Dean Ambrose is coming...


Great... 

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

I tend not to give my hopes up. Whenever they do this major promo campaigns and plug them on TV for weeks on end they always become a disappointment look at how Jerichos return videos were hyped for weeks and weeks and look at how his return was handled.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Spoiler:  Who it most likely would be


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty sure it's Chris Jericho revealing the identity of the Anonymous GM, like he promised he would.


----------



## BennyBackBreaker (May 10, 2012)

Please......let it be Ambrose


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I could easily see it being about a new show, remember all the noise not long ago about the filming times for RAW shows changing?

This could be why.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Watch Me Rise said:


> Not sure how many people have watched NXT this week so possible spoilers here:
> 
> The backstage segment between Hawkins/Reks and Curtis/Maxine was the first thing I thought of when I saw this. For those who don't watch NXT, Hawkins & Reks had been fired by Regal but this week were rehired by Lauranitias as 'security' and they were arranging a deal with Curtis and Maxine that they would release them from the handcuffs William Regal was making them wear if they sided with Hawkins/Reks/Lauranitias before saying that there was big changes coming and hinting at an end to NXT, I'll try find it on Youtube.
> 
> ...


I was also gonna mention this. Hawkins & Reks got rehired by Laurinaitis and claimed they were in big with him now and promised "big changes to NXT, if it's even around soon".

So yeah, a new show possibly? Perhaps it's whatever they're gonna tape before Raw starting in July.


----------



## TheBrain (Apr 26, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> New John Cena shirt? In revolutionizing multiple bright colors?


Now available in rainbow!



Beatles123 said:


> As soon as someone uploads the Teaser i'll post it.
> 
> You can see it if you watch the vids on WWE.com. It's very military oriented and dictator-themed.


The return of Mr. McMahon?



Kentonbomb said:


> It will be something lame. Gauranteed.


Like Mantaur.



WrestlingFan96 said:


> Maybe this has to do with the "major announcement" Batista has been hyping on Twitter.


Definitely seems possible. 

The top possibilities IMO are:

WWE Network, Batista returns, Mr. McMahon returns, End of the Brand Extension, End of the PG era.

If it isn't any of these things then it will be probably something super lame.



666_The_Game_666 said:


> I tend not to give my hopes up. Whenever they do this major promo campaigns and plug them on TV for weeks on end they always become a disappointment look at how Jerichos return videos were hyped for weeks and weeks and look at how his return was handled.


*COUGH*Tensai*COUGH*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

If its a revolution they are advertising then I would like to see a whole re-vamp of WWE. Get new RAW and Smackdown sets and look, new logos, a new WWE Championship belt design and new music. Make WWE feel different. We are in a new decade and I think its time for WWE to change it up. This could be the big summer storyline and eventually I would like to see the changes I mentioned at the beginning of my post. If this is for Ambrose then well done WWE, since this is a unique way to debut a talent like Ambrose.

The worst things to come out of this would be 
1)Just a new promotion for the WWE network
2)To introduce a guest celebrity for RAW
3)New WWE show
4)New PPV


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well the whole ''revolution'' thing is going for summerslam

right place right time


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> Spoiler:  Who it most likely would be


:lmao

I'd mark.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Read through 11 pages of people's predictions, wants, wishes, fears, etc., and my mind kept coming back to this post:
> 
> 
> 
> The "dictator-themed" part is what got stuck in my craw, and I just couldn't shake it. WWE has had a real habit of disappointing us lately, and I could seriously see them as using something like this as nothing more than a tool to troll us and announce Sacha Baron Cohen as guest host of RAW to promote his movie, conveniently named, "The Dictator".


Omg....


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

my money is that it's been mentioned....

I'd be pissed if it's just Karma. or return of Barrett/Cara or something lame like that.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

Spoiler:  this whole thing reminds me of


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Obviously they're just re-doing the Jericho return since it didn't go so well the first time.

Really though, I would LOVE to think that Revolution = War and that Raw is War is returning, but I just can't imagine that WWE is aiming for an overhaul of anything.

I'm figuring it's probably just something related to the stupid WWE Network.


----------



## Haitch (May 3, 2012)

dean ambrose


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

hopefully it will be another good summer in the wwe 

2011 was ace (cm punk leaving), 2010 was ace (nexus) then it panned out rubbish after summerslam, 2009 was ace only on smackdown tho (cm punk v jeff hardy rey v y2j then onto ziggler) 

so 4th year on the trot


----------



## Spawn_Kcb (Sep 21, 2011)

You do realize whomever it is, will be fed to Cena right? That's why I am not getting my hopes up TBH.

Although I heard he is currently having Vince talk to his wife to have her put him over in Divorce court. 

Later


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

We all know who the new revolution is its Liz Cena!!!! and she coming for Cena's money


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rated R (Edge) and Evolution (Ric Flair, HHH, Batista and Randy Orton) 
R + Evolution = Revolution.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Whatever it is, WWE to fuck it up in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1... Ha.


Exactly.


----------



## dxsts (Jan 20, 2012)

i think it published on wedsite by mistke cause it remove now , may it unpulished storyline


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

Apologies if it's been posted. But for anyone curious at the music used throughout the majority of these promos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFsYqDrTt8s

Instrumental version here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQN6NfnXcr4


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Whatever it is, WWE's going to screw it up anyway. So I'm not getting my hopes up about anything.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Revolution... Huh. 

http://yogarevolution.org/sting/

Here is a page dedicated to musician "Sting" on a website called *yoga**revolution*

Sting(the wrestler) hasn't been seen on TNA television for a while now. Sting was involved in storylines with Diamond Dallas Page, who now promotes DDP _*Yoga*_. 

MY GOD.... STING!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I read on a dirtsheet the other day that its a good chance its Ambrose. But then again its just a theory, i really hope its him though. Also ER would have been the perfect place to debut him at and have him rant on Foley for starting the Extreme hardcore style, but once again WWE missed a perfect opportunity.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope they have the second coming of Evolution, just with newer blood. I say you have guys like Ambrose and Barrett acting as Orton and Batista did in 03/04. You'll have Lesnar as the Triple H of 2003/4, and then have maybe Regal as the Flair.

And then build them the fuck UP, and BAM, there are the two people that'll carry your company through and into the 2020's.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Spoiler :
> 
> The Faces beat the heels.
> 
> End of storyline.


(Y)


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

------------------S
------------------T
R-E-V-O-L-U-T-I-O-N
------------------N
------------------G



OMG!!!! I knew I saw Stings chin in that video.


----------



## Maikoes (Dec 1, 2011)

Russo becomes head of creative


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

Its for Ambrose end of story.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> ------------------S
> ------------------T
> R-E-V-O-L-U-T-I-O-N
> ------------------N
> ...


THE CHIN OF A SCORPION!

:lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I laugh at the Ambrose dick riding in these forums.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I laugh at the Ambrose dick riding in these forums.


Dick riding?


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

The start of the revolution that all divas are hereby required to wrestle topless!!!(Y)


----------



## Derrick Rose (May 13, 2012)

It better be something awesome that WWE doesn't end up fucking up, but we all know I'd have a better chance of getting a reach around from Megan Fox while giving an acceptance speech for the Nobel Peace Prize, than WWE not fucking something up.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

Derrick Rose said:


> a reach around from Megan Fox while giving an acceptance speech for the Nobel Peace Prize


I had that happen to me, just out of the blue


----------



## Derrick Rose (May 13, 2012)

VoiceOfTheVoiceles said:


> I had that happen to me, just out of the blue


Well I'll be damned looks like WWE may not fuck this up after all! (Y)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

That blue stahli - corner song sounds like an awesome for dean ambrose tbh.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

Wsupden said:


> That blue stahli - corner song sounds like an awesome for dean ambrose tbh.


Yeah it does seem like a badass beat and definitely something that would fit Dean!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously, if it's Ambrose, then I think "revolution" might be a tad bit of an over-hyping on their part.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

It's no more overhyping than what is already going on in the IWC. They aren't hyping him up to be a revolution, I think it has to do with his storyline where he is the leader of the next generation, which is what he called himself when Punk was in FCW and fought him. It's not like they are calling him revolutionary.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

How is everybody so sure it's Ambrose? he's in his mid twenty's and knowing this company's usual philosophy it's probably hyping the return of Al Snow or something.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Obviously because the dirtsheet said it is so, thus it is so.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I got the video and ad on WWE.com as well. It's interesting...

Whatever it is, it's going to probably be WWE's big push for the summer months...just like the Nexus was, just like the Summer of Punk was. They have to do something to fill the post-Wrestlemania lull.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

"wwe will screw it up" on this site is code for "it wasn't who I thought it was"


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

JerseyScottie said:


> "wwe will screw it up" on this site is code for "it wasn't who I thought it was"


I see what you're saying, but I think it's really just code for "WWE will screw it up".

They haven't exactly got a good track record with stuff like this.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> I got the video and ad on WWE.com as well. It's interesting...
> 
> Whatever it is, it's going to probably be WWE's big push for the summer months...just like the Nexus was, just like the Summer of Punk was. They have to do something to fill the post-Wrestlemania lull.


Well I did read somewhere a few days ago, or even yesterday, that they want to make this May and summer in general the most memorable ever, cause the summer is usually slow in terms of buyrates and shit.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I laugh at the Ambrose dick riding in these forums.


_
*Sigh*_ If only.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

So there's an X, war footage, TI'S THE NEW DX!!! you heard it from me first.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's clearly Batista. R*EVOLUTION*

He is going to return and take out Orton and Hunter. :batista

Lol @ people actually thinking this hype is for somebody that actually might be the future of the company, you should have learned by now. #BIGTIST2012 #BIGTISTNOTBIGTITS


----------



## flagator (Apr 2, 2012)

Gotta be the cruiserweight division :kane:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I aint saying or thinking nothing until it happens. Seriously you guys shouldnt set yourself up for a disappointment, this *IS* the WWE we are talking about


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*WWE Revolution is coming*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/revolution-looms-is-the-wwe-universe-ready

Revolution is coming.

You’ve no doubt seen the footage on WWE.com — a short, grainy video filled with quick cuts showing scenes of revolution and revolt from different time periods in recorded history, ending with the ominous promise that, "A Revolution is Coming."
The video offers up more questions than answers, however, and the WWE Universe has been set ablaze trying to figure out what - orwho.- may ignite such a revolution.
It has been a year where the seemingly unthinkable has happened — in a 24-hour span alone, John Cena faced off against The Rock in a Once in a Lifetime Match at WrestleMania, then felt the effects of Brock Lesnar making his shocking (albeit brief) return to a WWE ring. Therefore, the very idea of a revolution is more than enough to shake the foundations of the WWE Universe. It’s no secret that WWE has a long history of soon-to-debut Superstars releasing video teasers as portents of things to come; could this video be signaling the next major force to be reckoned with inside the squared circle?
Or is it a sign of something else entirely? Does the footage lay down the groundwork for a new movement, something that may change the WWE landscape forever? Perhaps the video alludes to a new pay-per-view event, sweeping changes on Raw and SmackDown, or the next great YouTube show.
Though it’s clear from the footage that a revolution is, in fact, headed our way, questions remain:.What.is this "revolution," and when is it coming? What do you think the video means? Share your thoughts in the comments section below and add your voice to the coming revolution!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Revolution is coming*

Ambrose or Barrett is my guess. Either way, I'm excited.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Revolution is coming*

not to be a dick, but theres a thread already 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/616515-revolution-coming.html


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Revolution is coming.
> 
> You’ve no doubt seen the footage on WWE.com — a short, grainy video filled with quick cuts showing scenes of revolution and revolt from different time periods in recorded history, ending with the ominous promise that, "A Revolution is Coming."
> 
> ...


http://www.wwe.com/inside/revolution-looms-is-the-wwe-universe-ready

Shit just got real, yo.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Revolution is coming*



-Extra- said:


> not to be a dick, but theres a thread already
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/616515-revolution-coming.html



Did try to look forvit before posting. my bad


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WWE Revolution is coming*

Didn't Jomo have a tshirt about a revolution?

Food for thought.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Revolution is coming*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Didn't Jomo have a tshirt about a revolution?
> 
> Food for thought.


The one where Batista steals his lunch?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

they officially started to push this revolution thing on wwe.com and there is an article about it on the site

http://www.wwe.com/inside/revolution-looms-is-the-wwe-universe-ready


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ambrose or riot. Really all there is to it.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena is going to start selling matches.

Shit just got serious.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Ambrose or riot. Really all there is to it.


Starting at 17 seconds, the white letters that scroll a top of the screwwn spell DEAN AMBROSE. Pause it and see


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ALL of the related videos are Cactus Jack matches.

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> ALL of the related videos are Cactus Jack matches.
> 
> Oh hell yes.


Wow, you're right. Good observation.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

probably jeff hardy

(yeah probably dean ambrose)


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

CM~WILDCATfan said:


> Starting at 17 seconds, the white letters that scroll a top of the screwwn spell DEAN AMBROSE. Pause it and see


Eh maybe, but it's so fast and rough looking with other graphics coming in and out, it seems like a long shot to clearly see, I've even slowed the video to a crawl and you can't really make it out.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

CM~WILDCATfan said:


> Starting at 17 seconds, the white letters that scroll a top of the screwwn spell DEAN AMBROSE. Pause it and see


tbh I saw nothing even when slowed down the video to 10-20% of total speed. Impossible to read.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm going to laugh my ass off when it is revealed and it turns out to be something other than Ambrose.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Very excited for this. I just know I shouldn't be as I'll probably end up getting disappointed.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> tbh I saw nothing even when slowed down the video to 10-20% of total speed. Impossible to read.


Remember when everyone thought Wade Barrett channelled Triple H at 0:19 in this promo:






Then Cena overcame the odds and beat the whole of Nexus :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Remember when everyone thought Wade Barrett channelled Triple H at 0:19 in this promo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was amazing :lmao

:austin


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Could it be that Raw is just going to go back to RAW IS WAR


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I for one hope it's not Ambrose, just for the simple fact that he hasn't done anything to warrant a debut/introduction of such magnitude.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

ECW invasion led by Paul  Brock as his main man, one can only dream


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

the nWo will return.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> I for one hope it's not Ambrose, just for the simple fact that he hasn't done anything to warrant a debut/introduction of such magnitude.


What magnitude?

It's got as far as WWE.com ffs. It's not being shoved down our throats like a Jericho/Undertaker return. If anything it would serve the purpose of alerting those who know already of the Ambrose/Foley stuff, this stuff didn't happen for nothing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> What magnitude?
> 
> It's got as far as WWE.com ffs. It's not being shoved down our throats like a Jericho/Undertaker return. If anything it would serve the purpose of alerting those who know already of the Ambrose/Foley stuff, this stuff didn't happen for nothing.


This.

People who are following the Ambrose/Foley storyline and reading about how they will start with the whole viral thing on their website, it's hard to believe it isn't for Ambrose and Foley (and with Cactus Jack matches being linked in related videos). 

It's hardly a Jericho, Undertaker return type debut thing that airs on Raw.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

This is going to be something to do with that new WWE program that Triple H is in charge of. You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

What if "Revolution" is a code word for a certain group we are familiar with. A group that it's entire name is in the video and we have yet to realize. What if HHH and his "Broken Arm" is a set up for him to come back stronger than ever and with Help. 

Revolution is Evolution with Edge as the manager. Edge, Batista, Randy Orton, HHH, and Sting


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

Let's say that People Power has grown and you a lot of people who have joined in Johnny Ace's terror within the company. He is power Struck, and he is ten times worse that Vince McMahon. So His staple at the moment is Brock Lesnar, Otunga, some divas, Cena finally turns, and Sheamus.

So HHH returns to raw around October and tells the WWE universe while People Power is in teh ring fresh off of a huge victory that has Brock Lesnar beating Punk to become WWE Champion. HHH comes out and talks about what Revolution is all about. He talks about the People Power Era and it's success. Even though it is a bad representation of what the company was suppose to be about. 

So HHH tells them that he was approached by someone to start a revoultion against John Laurinaitis. And after Lesnar broke his arm, he agreed to the idea for revenge. There is dead silence for awhile before you hear:

Vince McMahon's Music. Crowd goes nuts, and he comes out with Shane and Stephanie. Now at this point you can see that Eve Torres is staring right at Stephanie. We will pick up on that hint.

Vince talks about People Power and how Johnny Ace screwed him over at MITB with Punk and caused him to lose his job. Johnny Ace says that he did screw him over and wanted Vince gone because he wanted his time in the spotlight as a General Manager. Johnny Ace directs Cena, Lesnar, and others to make their way towards them to fight.

HHH steps out in front and basicaly stops them.

Vince then begins to talk about the game of chess. And how Johnny Ace has his pieces out and ready while Vince has nothing. NOW THIS IS WHEN IT GETS AWESOME, IN MY HEAD!! LOL

Vince tells Ace that he didn't come alone. And he brought his chess pieces with him. His legacy is with him. So after he says that...

Stone Cold's Music hits. everyone steps aside as he begins to walk down the ramp. But he stops as the crowd is going ballistic. The Rock's Music Hits, and he comes out! John cena looks shook. HHH music hits, even though he is already there. He moves up to stand next to them. And finally, CM Punk comes out!

When he comes out, Vince yells. 

"Ladies and gentleman, the revoution as begun. I present to you, the attitude era!!!!"


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

I'd quite like a Lesnar, Cena, Sheamus, Orton against Rock / SCSA / HHH / Punk traditional survivor series match at Survivor series, however the teams would still feel unbalanced even with Lesnar Cena and Orton.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

Son, as much as i hate to say it, AE ain't comming back. Its over. A new era should begin, even if its very similar (or better) than AE or RA.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

Punk doesn't deserve to be on the same stage in the same night with the like of Rock, Austin, Hunter, etc. 

Punk and Attitude Era ? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

The revolution vid is clearly a link to the forthcoming Ambrose invasion, on the back of his "You ruined a generation" speech to Foley. All the related vids on the wwe website are Cactus Jack matches and Mick is back as Special Ref, in a house show as well.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

Why not or is your revisionist glasses that rosey colored?

The Attitude Era died in 2001. It's over. Move on.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

The additude era? really?


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

This is quite possibly the worst idea I've ever read on WF, and there have been a lot of bad ones. To top off the terrible idea, you add impossible and implausible. 

Vince McMahon will most likely never hold an important on TV role again.

Stephanie McMahon has enough to do as head of creative and mother of three.

Shane McMahon hasn't worked for WWE in years and has no plan to return.

Most casual viewers these days would most likely not even know who Stephanie and Shane were to top that off.

Steve Austin will never be back in a weekly or prominent role, same for The Rock and HHH.

Like others have said, the A.E. is over and has been over for nearly 10 years. Move on.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

That reminds me of some great booking ideas during the summer of Punk with ideas how the great storyline would end at Survivor Series with Team Vince/Laurinaitis vs. Team Triple H with guys in the match like Nash, The Rock, Foley, HBK, X-Pac and CM Punk and we remember all how it ended


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

As cool as that would be. It ain't happening.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

That would be cool, but it will never happen. The Attitude Era's the past, and it's time to move on to new eras.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*



deadmau said:


> Punk doesn't deserve to be on the same stage in the same night with the like of Rock, Austin, Hunter, etc.
> 
> Punk and Attitude Era ? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Wait a minute. He doesn't deserve it? Explain that one to me. How does one 'deserve' something such as that? Your comment was stupid. How do you think stars are made? A good way to make stars is by having them interact with stars of the past. How does someone come about 'deserving' to step in the ring with legends? Punk has worked his ass of for years in that ring. Does that not make him deserving? Even if you said he wasn't 'good enough' I'd make a point against an argument such as that.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

A TNA invasion is heading our way, they will interfere and help Laurintis beat Cena.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

I am serious, it would be great if WWE has hired Vince Russo and that it has something to do with him. A return or at least something he wrote


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Kingpin said:


> This is going to be something to do with that new WWE program that Triple H is in charge of. You heard it here first, folks.


you're probably right it's 50/50 ambrose or what you said


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> What magnitude?
> 
> It's got as far as WWE.com ffs. It's not being shoved down our throats like a Jericho/Undertaker return. If anything it would serve the purpose of alerting those who know already of the Ambrose/Foley stuff, this stuff didn't happen for nothing.


Exactly. 

It's way too small, and early to warrant a huge event. 


That being said, I think we can all clearly see that this means Sting is coming to WWE.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

To those saying it is Ambrose, I am neither a Ambrose mark or hater, but I highly doubt it's him. Obviously everyone on here has heard the story/rumors, but I don't think the average crowd of people know. So with that said I doubt it is Ambrose because if it was, it would be another debut for the fans to say "Who?" 

I could just imagine his music hits, he walks down the ramp in silence while this forum crashes and an influx of posts say "WOW THIS CROWD IS DEAD AS FUCK. WWE SHOULD HAVE PICKED A BETTER PLACE TO DEBUT AMBROSE"


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Agreed, this is a bit excessive for a debut.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

lewisvee said:


> ECW invasion led by Paul  Brock as his main man, one can only dream


Who would be in the invasion though? If it is new guys then why call it ECW. If they bring back old ECW alumni most if not all are over the hill or out of wrestling.


----------



## TheDangerZone (Feb 29, 2012)

Volantredx said:


> Who would be in the invasion though? If it is new guys then why call it ECW. If they bring back old ECW alumni most if not all are over the hill or out of wrestling.


Ambrose, Sting, Foley, other FCW talent? You could bring back the alumni for cameos and what not to give it cred. Bork as the lead gives it a lot of credit already. Maybe SCSA as well?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I do think Ambrose is big enough to warrant this type of entrance. With the success of Bryan and Punk it's time to just accept that the IWC matters. 

The problem I have is I don't think a feud with Foley is big enough for the moment. 

I'm personally hoping it's for Barrett. Not that I'm in love with him or desperate to see him get a push, but I'd much rather this be for a Main Event push.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

HHH is big on promotional packages before a debut, as I think he should be. Too often talent debuts with no major build and are lost in the shuffle simply because they aren't ready. So, for about the last year or so most of the debuts have had something preceding it. 

-Sin Cara, had a major vignette saying he was coming. If I remember it wasn't even cryptic it was, "Hey, this star from Mexico's debuting"
-Kharma, had the thing with the dolls.
-Brodus had months of delays 
Sandow had numerous occasions of him talking, with us now understanding his character
-Tensai had some vignettes

I don't know anything about Ambrose. The name is familiar, but I haven't keep up with his feud with Foley. I actually dislike the route they're taking with him. I'd much rather have him built up the old fashion way...ON TV. Anyway, if it is him, Good. I think him and Seth Rollins need to be moved on to the main roster. But more importantly with all these new faces on TV, they need to do more than squash matches. Del Rio went right into a high profile feud with Rey. I think they need to find places for these guys other than squashes.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Rop3 said:


> Whatever it is, IWC will blow it out of proportion and overhype it



too late.....


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

It's WWE's annual summer storyline where they hype up something big to get us all excited, before they either blow their load or ruin it within two months.

I'm not falling for it again. I'll sit back and let it play out before WWE finds a way to fuck it up.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The first thing I thought when I saw it was that it was just something to promote the WWE Netowrk.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Its either 1 of two things...

1. A FCW stable of superstars led by Dean Ambrose invading the WWE to cause havoc/make a name for themselves

or

2. T...N...A!


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Sounds exciting and interesting! (Y)


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

TheDangerZone said:


> Ambrose, Sting, Foley, other FCW talent? You could bring back the alumni for cameos and what not to give it cred. Bork as the lead gives it a lot of credit already. Maybe SCSA as well?


Then why call it ECW?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If it is an FCW "Invasion" it could be interesting to begin with, but the outcome will just be similar to the Nexus stoyline.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It can't be a WWE Network build or ROH/FCW Invasion like angle. This sounds too propoganda-ish for it to be something like that. This has Ambrose's feel all over it.

But like others have said, I'll look to see how it plays out.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Really don't believe this has anything to do with Dean Ambrose despite what the rumors say. Seems like it is possible this is bigger than just one person. Wonder if a vignette for it will be played on Raw tonight, or if they're going to just keep it online for now.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

It's obviously a teaser for the wwe bringing in the ultimate x style match


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Why did Bully Ray post the Revolution is coming image on his twitter?

@IAmBullyRay are you heading back to the @WWE??

52m Bully Ray ‏ @IAmBullyRay
@ashmoreJay @WWE Maybe i cant tell exactly


@IAmBullyRay Is @TestifyDevon going with you to @WWE ?

51m Bully Ray ‏ @IAmBullyRay
@BobP1977 @TestifyDevon @WWE He can't cause the TV title is TNA's Property


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Bully Ray has a twitter account?
i thought he doesn't?!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

OJA20 said:


> Why did Bully Ray post the Revolution is coming image on his twitter?
> 
> @IAmBullyRay are you heading back to the @WWE??
> 
> ...


Is there proof that it's actually his Twitter? Because I'm not buying it's legit for a second. He's posted WAY too much WWE-promoting material which makes me think it's some guy (poorly) pretending. Unless I missed something, he's still employed by TNA and so pretty much everything he's posted would be insanely stupid of him to post. As I read more of "his" tweets, it's blatantly obvious it's not him. He's been posting more WWE news than WWE's official Twitter. Definitely fake.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

clearly a fake account since none of tna wrestlers or other wrestlers follow him


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Is there proof that it's actually his Twitter? Because I'm not buying it's legit for a second. He's posted WAY too much WWE-promoting material which makes me think it's some guy (poorly) pretending. Unless I missed something, he's still employed by TNA and so pretty much everything he's posted would be insanely stupid of him to post. As I read more of "his" tweets, it's blatantly obvious it's not him. He's been posting more WWE news than WWE's official Twitter. Definitely fake.


After further reading I agree, although JR replied to a tweet regarding Bubba. I guess I got sucked into the hype!


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

Bully Ray is too old school for Twitter. He claims hes still on Myspace tho


The Revolution will hopefully be the return of the NWO. If Big Show gets fired, he will come back with someone else and raise hell and end up having Cena join. Basically same story as original NWO. At least that is what I hope happens for nostalgia sake.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

It could be something to promote Abraham Washington's upcoming stable as already mentioned in this thread. From what I've seen on Raw tonight, the name of the group being "All World Productions" and featuring 2 guys from Puerto Rico, 1 Welshman and the Costa Rican Rosa. It would seem to me that the group will be a rip-off or a take on the former TNA group "World Elite" where they had multiple guys from around the world in the group much like what the WWE may do with AW's group.

I'm interested to see what they do with it as it could very well end up with Mason Ryan becoming world champion to help establish him and the group.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

You would have two generations clashing. That is interesting, but I know that it is a very long shot. I'm just having fun with it lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

LOL give me a break.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL give me a break.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

Way over thinking it. This is all a big build up for Ambrose. He'll have some "I'm here to return wrestling's integrity as opposed to the hardcore nature it has spun off into". Something lame like that.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

Fantasy booking thread right over there.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

How big of a pop would Vince Mcmahon get stepping into the "Impact Zone"?? *It begins*. #Revolution


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

Not even Vince Russo would touch that shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

just1988 said:


> I'm interested to see what they do with it as it *could very well end up with Mason Ryan becoming world champion* to help establish him and the group.


Take it back.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Batista!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

w/e it is WWE will fuck it up after a week like they always do


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

feel free to join us in the year 2012 any time...


----------



## mt78 (Mar 19, 2003)

Red X....CM Punk has red x's on his hands. Just sayin. 
Heel turn & new stable with Ambrose and Kings of Wrestling and maybe Mr. Yes, Yes Yes.
ROH invasion? Why not every other North American promotion has except TNA and ROH.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: If "Revolution" is a storyline build up, then think about this*

This better be dean ambrose in some pycho gimmick he could most likely pull it off this would be a very good way to create a superstar especially with all these dictator war clips


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

The Return of the anonymous general manager of Raw - starting a feud with John Laurinatis!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Read through all the pages and everyones thoughts and ideas are great. Would personally like some type of massive stable or Invasion. 

Long as creative and/or Vince/HHH have this shit planned out for a long period of time and good to go. Don't want to see it dropped after 2 months or unlucky change of plans. Won't expect much until it's all set in motion.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

▲E.;11425091 said:


> This is a lot bigger than the WWE... You'll understand in due time.


As soon as I read the thread title I knew the post would either by you or yours would be the first reply lol.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

▲E.;11425091 said:


> This is a lot bigger than the WWE... You'll understand in due time.


Lenin is back?


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope it's Ambrose, but if not no big deal.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if it was Batista tbh


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Kinda has me interested. Try not to get my hopes to high though.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Barrett returning to cause a Revolution, and bring it all back that "it is part of the bigger picture", would be fucking amazing.

Fucking. Amazing.

I'm not holding my breathe though. It will probably end up being something that is cool in concept, works for the first 3 weeks, and then WWE drops the ball and trips over it, face planting on the hard wooden floor.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

They haven't even acknowledged it on TV. I hope the actual TV vignettes are more epic.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Revolution= Batista+Brock lesnar+Matt Morgan with Paul Heyman who will flip WWE upside down can't be stop..but one man appear come to save the day that is SuperCena who have took Nexus out on his own.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> They haven't even acknowledged it on TV. I hope the actual TV vignettes are more epic.


I don't think it's ever going to be shown on TV. I think it's the viral WWE video's that they were going to start doing which will only be shown on youtube or WWE.com.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

If these Revolution video(-s?) actually make TV (either Raw or SD) IMO it's gonna be an return like Kharma or Barrett recovering from his injury, maybe some former star returning like Batista. I seriously doubt that it's Dean Ambrose as it would make no sense to have him be the man behind these "cryptic" messages. Imagine the Revolution video playing and Ambrose coming out on Raw and not a single fuck given about him as no one knows who he is. 

If WWE was about to debut Ambrose they would hype him up through vignettes where he would talk about himself much like CM Punks promos, or Kofis, or even the beardo guy (edit: Damien Sandow) vignettes from SD! Why would they hide him behind mysterious messages that would mean little to anyone who's not watching FCW or wherever he was before that. 

I say it's Batista, simply because Barrett or Kharma will return either way with or without the videos. 

Or if the videos never hit TV screens, I say it's a new t-shirt for Cena or sth meaningless.

Maybe if there's no man behind Revolution it might be some kind of movement to take down Johnny Ace. 

It's almost impossible to guess at this point. 

#RyderRevolution


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*was the xrevolution is coming the 3 hour raw thing?*

was that in relation to the 3 hour raw announcement they have on wwe.com? cauSE i CAn't find the xrevolution thing on the site anymore. so idk was this something to do with it?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> If these Revolution video(-s?) actually make TV (either Raw or SD) IMO it's gonna be an return like Kharma or Barrett recovering from his injury, maybe some former star returning like Batista. I seriously doubt that it's Dean Ambrose as it would make no sense to have him be the man behind these "cryptic" messages. Imagine the Revolution video playing and Ambrose coming out on Raw and not a single fuck given about him as no one knows who he is.
> 
> If WWE was about to debut Ambrose they would hype him up through vignettes where he would talk about himself much like CM Punks promos, or Kofis, or even the beardo guy (edit: Damien Sandow) vignettes from SD! Why would they hide him behind mysterious messages that would mean little to anyone who's not watching FCW or wherever he was before that.
> 
> ...


Has it ever dawned on you that the revolution videos will change every week, and there'll be Ambrose on em soon, introducing him as the psychotic genious that he is?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Fan-made. I posted this in the Ambrose thread too. It gave me goosebumps. If only WWE paid a little extra for songs such as this more often.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome song and video. What is it?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Just in case anybody is interested this is the Revolution theme


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Just in case anybody is interested this is the Revolution theme


If that's going to be Ambrose's theme (though I hope it's not) then it should start at :28secs. when he comes out.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If this is Ambrose's theme, I would mark. Maybe add some heavy effects/bass on it.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The Winning One™ said:


> Awesome song and video. What is it?


The song used in that video is "Every Day is Exactly the Same" by Nine Inch Nails.

As for the Revolution theme, I could dig that for either Ambrose or as a new theme for RAW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

BTW, what is the theme called for that Revolution video?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Just in case anybody is interested this is the Revolution theme


potential ambrose theme?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Is this like "end of the world as we know it"? Because if that's the case, I would like to keep up with this thread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope it's Matt Hardy and I aint even trollin'*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes you are.

:busta

I'd laugh though, Croft.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The Winning One™ said:


> BTW, what is the theme called for that Revolution video?


Top comment on Youtube says "Snakeface By Automata". I've never heard of 'em.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, me either. Can't even find them on YouTube.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> At the very start of the video it says:
> 
> "SMPTE
> UNIVERSAL
> ...


Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's obviously Sting and the Hamburgular. 
No but really it's probably WWE restarting promotion for their cable network or another lovely ECW retrospective. ECW's gimmick was about starting a revolution. You guys must get migraines when you over analyze WWE vignettes. 

Gasp I got it! They're re-releasing the ECW Hardcore Revolution video game!


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> Yeah, me either. Can't even find them on YouTube.


The song is "Snakeface" by Return to Earth


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

It's doink, you can REALLY start marking out a week later when dink comes back


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Either Barrett or Ambrose returning/debuting with a Summer of Punk 2011 type character as a face/tweener to combat Big Johnny.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Katniss said:


> *I hope it's Matt Hardy and I aint even trollin'*


At first I was like - :barrett


And then - :matt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Snakeface by Automata


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*I think it will just be Wade Barrett with the Nexus (Or some sort of stable)*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I really hope it's a stable consisting of Ambrose, Barrett, and whoever.

God knows we haven't had a decent stable in however long.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Whats the deal with the Ambrose love-in? Fella any good?


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)

It can be only one man...



















The next tag champs, i'm calling it now.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Teddy Revolution is coming.*

So it appears that the revolution vignettes are for Teddy Long. I would assume he is putting together an "army" to take on Laurinitis at his own game and gain some control back.

There are many options for Teddy to recruit some under utilised talents..? Who?

Did anyone else notice the flashes when he was rubbing down Cesaro...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Couldn't find another thread on the topic.

Discuss..!?


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Teddy Revolution is coming.*

God, I hope not. He shouldn't be involved in anything at all anymore. Sooooooooooooo past it.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Teddy Revolution is coming.*

:lmao

I'm hoping this isn't serious, just incase... those flashes were put in by somebody for gif purposes. Kinda parodying this classic,


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Revolution is coming on May 28th*



> As we've been reporting, WWE has been running a viral campaign on the company website hyping that a new "revolution is coming." Earlier today on WWE.com, they have several Over the Limit backstage interviews featuring a new "revolution" video. The hype video notes that the "revolution is coming" on May 28th. Of course, May 28th is next Monday so the reveal will likely happen on RAW.


ewrestlingnews.com - source


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: revolution is coming on 28th may*

I really have no idea what it could be. I doubt it's anything too big since they haven't hyped it up too much. Probably just an announcement about the WWE Network or something like that. I couldn't see it being a return or anything like that.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: revolution is coming on 28th may*

thinking on barretts timing of injury said he would be back mid may as first reported its him


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: revolution is coming on 28th may*

I can't begin to predict what it is, but I'd like to see Barrett return, OR Foley is on TV for some strange reason and Ambrose debuts and they put their "feud" on television.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: revolution is coming on 28th may*

Hopefully its a well done start to a push for Ambrose.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

Perhaps a debut of one of the FCW guys the IWC are marking out for.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

Ok so you gave us the release date... ummmm, cool story bro.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

Dean Ambrose = The next Mega draw to create another wrestling boom. 













:troll


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

Maybe they're announcing something about the WWE Network?


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

"Its happening on May 28th which is next Monday so it's likely the reveal will be on raw" 

NO SHIT.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

Wouldn't surprise me if they just decided to announce the 3 hour Raws officially on TV. I don't expect much.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

I wish it's Ambrose but the abrupt announcement for it being revealed otherwise tells me different now.

Maybe a stupid way to official announce RAW is on a new time going three hours in July.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*



Pojko said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they just decided to announce the 3 hour Raws officially on TV. I don't expect much.


Nah they mentioned that at Over The Limit and said "more information on that TOMORROW night on RAW".


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

As long as it isen't some old guy returning it will be good.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

As I already said in the other thread about this, it's going to be to do with Triple H and his new developmental thing that has been talked about recently. Mark my words.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Hopefully they release some new vignette on Raw tonight about it.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Bout time they brought back Kaientai 

All joking aside, could be return hype for Barrett, or a Lesnar invading storyline...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

mos def it's him...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

"Oh my god Tazz, what is Duff Ziggles and Mack Slagger doing in the TNA Impact Zone?"



Errr, wait, wrong company.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Latest video:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Nevermind.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Revolution is coming on 28th may*

I think it's about Big Show turning face again.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Probably a rebellion against Laurinaitis and his minions.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Thr newest teaser definitely makes it look like its for a new, more "X"treme era


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

I'm betting that it's just them announcing that Raw will be moving to a three hour show in July.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*



CMB23 said:


> I'm betting that it's just them announcing that Raw will be moving to a three hour show in July.


They said last night at OTL that they're gonna talk about it tonight on Raw so it's not that.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

dont look to deep into it im sure its nothing spectacular


----------



## Derrick Rose (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Whatever it is I really hope it is awesome and not going to be a complete letdown


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Its Sting!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*



Jobberwacky said:


> Latest video:


Official end of the brand split, wwe network or maybe the creation of a new show,ending the brand split and giving wwe's main show a new name ,no raw or smackdown (also fits into the 3 hour format thing).


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

maybe its the new raw is war,,raw is revolution hopfully with a new ring or some new extremisch era?


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*



> The plan is for the WWE Revolution that has been pushed online to be revealed on the 5/28 Raw. There may be some videos on tonight's Raw to tease that.
> 
> Sources indicate the "Revolution" will be the debut of Dean Ambrose, who the company has very high hopes for.


 http://www.pwinsider.com/article/68642/wwe-revolution-update-spoiler.html?p=1


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Just going in with low expectations so I don't end up disappointed.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

So how will they play the Revolution angle for Ambrose to come out? Who does he go against besides Foley?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/15-greatest-revolutions-in-wwe-history/page-1


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*



The Winning One™ said:


> So how will they play the Revolution angle for Ambrose to come out? Who does he go against besides Foley?


You sound so sure lol. 

Honestly, I don't know. They can't go the "Alberto" route since most of their top guys are busy. Punk with Bryan. Cena and Ace/Show. Orton and Sheamus.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Dirtsheets are spreading shit. None of that looks like it could be Ambrose debuting.


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

- Bye bye PG ERA

- Oficial video for the begining of the PG Era

- WWE now owns TNA


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*

Judging by that video I don't think it'll be Dean Ambrose. I think they would be promoting him, like they did with Sandow, than just promoting a "Revolution." Plus, the video's (as far as I know) are only on WWE.com, not on WWE television. WWE would have a weird viral campaign to debut a brand new superstar, they would want to promote the wrestler so people know who he is.

It's probably a new show, something to do with the WWE Network, a uprising against Lauranitis, or a new stable. Hell, maybe it's the return of Wade Barret? Who know? I just wouldn't get my hopes up for Dean Ambrose because I don't think they would promote him with 2 viral video's on WWE.com.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

No videos will be on WWE TV, the revolution will not be televised.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dude it's not Ambrose. Why would this type of video hype up someone nobody knows?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

stadw0n306 posted this that was spotted on the recent video:


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

It's either Matt Morgan or Connor O'Brian IMO. Will it be part of a bigger picture? Who knows.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> stadw0n306 posted this that was spotted on the recent video:


Sorta looks like Cm Punk.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

I have no idea who that is, i thought it looked like Punk but looking at it more it doesn't look like him.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

"Do I have everybody's attention now?"


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

*Damn, that picture does look like Morgan. And also Punk..*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

I see a bit of the rat guy from NXT.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Looks like Punk to me.

I really want it to be Ambrose, but I doubt it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

That is 100% Connor O'Brian, which means The Ascension must be debuting.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

I'm guessing Ascension is some stable full of young up and comers in FCW? Connor O brian isn't bad, he has a good look, just hope he doesnt run with the rat shit.


----------



## Taggy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Sorry i know this is my first post, but i am just curious. This looks like Punk and if i can alude everyone to this red x shape! Does Punk not have red x's on his wrist bandages he wears?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



SummerLove said:


> I'm guessing Ascension is some stable full of young up and comers in FCW? Connor O brian isn't bad, he has a good look, just hope he doesnt run with the rat shit.


He doesn't do the rat thing at all anymore. Look up The Ascension on YouTube. It's a pretty cool gimmick and the stable have an epic entrance.

Disappointed this isn't going to be Ambrose though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

But how would the Revolution angle relate to Punk's current angle with Bryan unless it means a heel turn and I highly doubt that as a case.


----------



## Taggy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Ah the x's on Punks wrist bandages aren't always red. Didn't really look like him anyway.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

I have a strange feeling that the new 3 hour show will be titled "People Power," hence the new focus on fans running the show via the internet.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

That looks like CM Punk.

I want this to be Dean Ambrose, but more and more, it seems like it isn't.


----------



## tonytheknight (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



Taggy said:


> Sorry i know this is my first post, but i am just curious. This looks like Punk and if i can alude everyone to this red x shape! Does Punk not have red x's on his wrist bandages he wears?


I had the same idea the moment i saw the red X. Punk talked about the company needing change last year. With a 'army' of superstars in FCW (Ambrose,Rollins,Ohno,Cesaro)that have past ties to Punk from the indies. Maybe Punk's army will lead a resistance against Johnny Ace's reign.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

It's not fucking Punk, it's quite clearly Connor O'Brian.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



RatedR10 said:


> That looks like CM Punk.
> 
> I want this to be Dean Ambrose, but more and more, it seems like it isn't.


Unless Punk is Ambrose's first target. I would agree though, it doesn't look like it will be Ambrose.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Obviously just a shot in the dark, but maybe this revolution is a faction of FCW superstars? 

For instance, take that Ascension gimmick and maybe add a player or two, such as Dean Ambrose, or a Seth Rollins, a couple of potential impact players in one group ready to take the WWE to new heights. 

Probably not the case but who knows.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Dean Ambrose is NOT a stable guy. He's the last fucking guy that would ever be in a stable and being an Ambrose mark, I'd expect you to know that. He's a loner.

Anyway, that is 100% O'Brian in that picture which means the debut is the Ascension. You can all delude yourselves that it's something else like you do every time WWE runs vignettes, but I'll be right.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



Heel said:


> Dean Ambrose is NOT a stable guy. He's the last fucking guy that would ever be in a stable and being an Ambrose mark, I'd expect you to know that. He's a loner.
> 
> Anyway, that is 100% O'Brian in that picture which means the debut is the Ascension. You can all delude yourselves that it's something else like you do every time WWE runs vignettes, but I'll be right.


Just a suggestion. 

Since what your statingmis obviously fact this thread can be closed.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

The first thing I thought when I saw the pic of the guy in the Video was Connor O Brian but I then I thought nahh it must just be me but now I see a lot of people saying it


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

this isn't Connor O'Brian and why only showing O'Brian and not Kenneth Cameron ?
this is punk and his voice is in the background it is really clear and simple!
they showed all the wwe revolution eras/event like nwo/attitude era/dx/etc and ended with punk famous line from last summer shot with punk face


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Yeah I think it's just Punk's face and nothing to do with him. Just showing previous "revolutions"


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



Heel said:


> *Dean Ambrose is NOT a stable guy. He's the last fucking guy that would ever be in a stable and being an Ambrose mark, I'd expect you to know that. He's a loner.*
> 
> Anyway, that is 100% O'Brian in that picture which means the debut is the Ascension. You can all delude yourselves that it's something else like you do every time WWE runs vignettes, but I'll be right.


Thank you x 1000. I cringe every time I read a post where someone suggests Ambrose as a member, let alone, the actual leader of a stable.

Also, this interview from last summer with the Ascension represented by none other than Ricardo Rodriguez really made me think about all these Revolution promos...






:hmm: Could this all be for a "Ricardo Revolution"?...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



Heel said:


> *Dean Ambrose is NOT a stable guy. He's the last fucking guy that would ever be in a stable and being an Ambrose mark, I'd expect you to know that. He's a loner.*
> 
> Anyway, that is 100% O'Brian in that picture which means the debut is the Ascension. You can all delude yourselves that it's something else like you do every time WWE runs vignettes, but I'll be right.


Switchblade Conspiracy begs to differ.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



> Tonight at WWE's Raw tapings in Richmond, VA, Dean Ambrose beat Alex Riley in the opening match. When he came out, Dean cut a promo about how a dark storm cloud is about to cover the WWE Universe.


pwinsider


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

:mark:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



CC91 said:


> pwinsider


I assume it means dark match. I feel bad for Riley, but...:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Fuck it, putting all my hopes in it being Ambrose now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Fuck it. Just fuck it all to fucking hell. I don't even care anymore. I just want Ambrose on my screen as soon as possible. No need for a big debut or anything. Everything else will work out by itself.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



CC91 said:


> pwinsider


And its done. Its just Punks face to show all the people who have started a revolution in the WWE, not hard to figure out. But yeah, AMBROSE IS COMING!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



CC91 said:


> pwinsider


Dark Storms. Black clouds. Matt "Green Ranger" Hardy. :lmao

I'm still banking on it being a whole bunch of nothing and a 15 page thread full of disappointment.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

The silver lining in all of this is that Dean Ambrose is debuting regardless if he's involved with these promos. So even if The revolution disappoints, which shouldn't surprise anyone at this point, we will still have Ambrose to look forward to.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

I just hope it's not Conor O'Brian because that will lead to even more monster squash matches.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

I dont know wtf is wrong with wwe.com, but none of their video's seem to work anymore for me, there is nothing on the place where the video should load. Other websites seem to work just fine.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

I in no way claim to know what the deal is with this 'Revolution' thingy, but as it stands, I'm thinking Punk. The giant red X, music and imagery, and I'm thinking that was Punk's image which may or may not mean something, are leading me in that direction. Heel turn?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Punk and Ambrose to team up and wreck shit.

That would be epic but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Ambrose just posted THIS on his twitter.



> Done with this s**t. Done with guys like Orton hogging the spotlight #NextWeek #Revolution


:mark:

EDIT: nvm just checked, it was just some guy trolling fpalm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

Of course it was. Ambrose would never say shit like that.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*

After seeing Raw and it's ending. Makes me wonder if it'll be some sort of NWO vs WCW styled thing happening with this "revolution"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Revolution angle wasn't referenced tonight on RAW or even shown so it must be something to do with WWE's programming or social moves lately.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



THANOS said:


> Ambrose just posted THIS on his twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey man, you can't blame me. I was just trying to entertain myself because RAW wasn't doing a good job of that. Best part is, it fucking worked too :lmao

Though, I legit feel bad for doing that now. I know some people are massive fans of his just waiting for him to come out to RAW, so I apologize for the fake tweet and giving false hope. 

But seriously, I do hope Ambrose debuts next week. He would be the only watchable thing on RAW from then on, and also would make those 3 Hour Shows somewhat bearable.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Vince will announce that WWE is not PG anymore


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> The Revolution angle wasn't referenced tonight on RAW or even shown so it must be something to do with WWE's programming or social moves lately.


here:



▲E.;11431526 said:


> To put simply and to quote Gil Scott-Heron,
> 
> the revolution will not be televised.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I know all that but this is the WWE we're talking about. They don't think that complex.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wouldn't be excited about any hype machines or promos involving wrestlers not manufactured by WWE. We've all seen how that can turn out. Here's hoping that it _isn't_ Ambrose or anyone else worth a damn.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

people are reading way too much into this IMO and it will probably be something to do with their social media


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Huh? Never seen this before. I nearly never browse WWE.com...

I guess this must be related to Raw's new social media thing.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: "A Revolution is coming"... May 28th*



CC91 said:


> pwinsider


YES! :mark: Please be Ambrose!


----------



## JERICHO440 (May 22, 2012)

DEAN AMBROSE!(Y)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol so some sites I frequent are saying it's Matt Morgan and it has the photo someone linked where it looks like him. Haha he's still on TNA's roster, fucking idiot websites.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's probably not Ambrose, but it's might be some sort of alliance to try and stop Big Johnny or something. Idk.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> It's probably not Ambrose, but it's might be some sort of alliance to try and stop Big Johnny or something. Idk.


Well I'll say this, the websites saying it's Morgan clearly get their info from this forum, every time a picture is posted of something new they all post it within a day. Now, I don't think it's Morgan, but that's judging who it is just based on that photo. If we're not judging on that photo then I still think it's Ambrose. I don't think it's Conor O'Brien because I think they'd have a vignette for the entire stable not just him, than and it'd seem much more sinister. This is a CM Punk like attitude oriented video, so the most plausible choice in my eyes would be Ambrose. But I guess we'll see next week, even though I think July 23rd would be the best date for that, I can see how it might seem too long and him having dark matches every week is probably getting boring.

The promo he had tonight where he said a dark cloud is coming made me :mark:, and I'm glad he didn't debut tonight because from a creative standpoint that was one of the most boring Raws I sat through in recent memory, it fucking sucked, that and Richmond, VA usually sucks as well. Hopefully next week the crowd is hot.

Where is next weeks Raw coming from anyways?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I never posted here because it's obviously another worthless and failed concept to try to bring some life to this miserable product or your latest overrated indy nobody, but I saw this on the Torch:



> PWTorch readers have pointed out that included in WWE's new "Revolution" web video released Monday is a close-up shot of who appears to be current TNA wrestler Matt Morgan. As reported earlier this month, Morgan has near "free agent" status due to TNA using up his contracted dates. Assuming it is Morgan in the video, WWE is able to loosely reference a non-contracted talent since they own footage from his career, similar to WWE teasing Sting potentially joining the company in the 2-21-11 videos last year when he was in-between TNA contracts.


It's even possible in terms of contract? Anyway Morgan is an awesome big man talent with a potential to be a real money star if they put the machine behind him. Would love to see him back.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> I never posted here because it's obviously another worthless and failed concept to try to bring some life to this miserable product or your latest overrated indy nobody, but I saw this on the Torch:
> 
> 
> 
> It's even possible in terms of contract? Anyway Morgan is an awesome big man talent with a potential to be a real money star if they put the machine behind him. Would love to see him back.


If it is Morgan that's fucking stupid. He's like 35.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I never posted here because it's obviously another worthless and failed concept to try to bring some life to this miserable product or your latest overrated indy nobody, but I saw this on the Torch:
> 
> 
> 
> It's even possible in terms of contract? Anyway Morgan is an awesome big man talent with a potential to be a real money star if they put the machine behind him. Would love to see him back.


What? Couldn't you have stayed out of here? We were having so much fun in here without you and your constant forcing of personal opinions on us.

Also, I don't think anyone on here even cares about Matt Morgan, so your post is pretty useless anyway.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> If it is Morgan that's fucking stupid. He's like 35.


Means nothing, plenty of guys were in this age(Austin, Batista etc)especially now when they desperately need some fresh talent with real potential. Morgan is a big man total package. He can bring life to the product and would be a great move to bring him back with hype.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wsupden said:


> Where is next weeks Raw coming from anyways?


New Orleans, LA. fpalm

I made a post a week or so ago about how Raw isn't likely getting a good crowd until after NWO, which is in New York. 

As for the Revolution video, kinda looks like Conar O'Brian to me, but I'm not sure what he would be revolutionizing if he debuted all by himself next week. Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Means nothing, plenty of guys were in this age(Austin, Batista etc)especially now when they desperately need some fresh talent with real potential. Morgan is a big man total package. He can bring life to the product and would be a great move to bring him back with hype.


Ok, he had a shitty stuttering gimmick. Albert's getting bitten in the ass with the Albert chants. I just, I dunno, they don't fit him at all, the content of the promos at least. He's a big monster kinda guy, not some kind of rebel, it doesn't fit. But we'll see next week I guess.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Ok, he had a shitty stuttering gimmick. Albert's getting bitten in the ass with the Albert chants. I just, I dunno, they don't fit him at all, the content of the promos at least. He's a big monster kinda guy, not some kind of rebel, it doesn't fit. But we'll see next week I guess.


Even if Morgan was bought in, it wasn't like he was featured prominently on TV in his first run like Albert was. Guy was pretty much a no one, and nobody probably even remember that he HAD a first run besides the smarks. Maaaaaybe a couple "TNA" chants in hardcore smark cities like St. Louis, New York, Chicago etc. but overall, chants shouldn't be a problem if Morgan is bought back.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Even if Morgan was bought in, it wasn't like he was featured prominently on TV in his first run like Albert was. Guy was pretty much a no one, and nobody probably even remember that he HAD a first run besides the smarks. Maaaaaybe a couple "TNA" chants in hardcore smark cities like St. Louis, New York, Chicago etc. but overall, chants shouldn't be a problem if Morgan is bought back.


Yeah, I mean I've always liked him in TNA. Idk why he never got to hold the world title. It's just age that's making me feel iffy about it, he'll be 36 this year but then again Batista was around his age when he came to WWE and we all know how big of a draw Batista was, Morgan definitely has the look so I wouldn't be against it, I just don't think the promos fit him.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Revolution is coming on May 28th*



HotSauceCharlie said:


> Probably a rebellion against Laurinaitis and his minions.


Figured.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't know if posted it but on http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/quicknews/article_61666.shtml...


> PWTorch readers have pointed out that included in WWE's new "Revolution" web video released Monday is a close-up shot of who appears to be current TNA wrestler Matt Morgan. As reported earlier this month, Morgan has near "free agent" status due to TNA using up his contracted dates. Assuming it is Morgan in the video, WWE is able to loosely reference a non-contracted talent since they own footage from his career, similar to WWE teasing Sting potentially joining the company in the 2-21-11 videos last year when he was in-between TNA contracts.


Matt Morgan look more legit dominate guy than fucking Tensai-Ryder-funkasaurus...i'm actually like this guy.. this might be off topic just went though Matt Morgan stuff on TNA and the promo seems to be better than WWE...i never watch TNA but from the promo like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4YB3vKe8HI so much better than alot of current WWE PPV promo...past few days i watch some of TNA PPV promos have to say wow.

Albert never be top draw in first place, he doesn't have the look and return as dumb stupid character Lord Tensai? no one brought it...Matt Morgan could be great additional for WWE. Current on roster i can see anyone big monster/dominate other than Show/Kane espeically henry or might be Brodus Clay but with Matt Morgan he's that guy got the fucking look to be Big Monster Dominate Guy...


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

apokalypse said:


> i don't know if posted it but on http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/quicknews/article_61666.shtml...
> 
> Matt Morgan look more legit dominate guy than fucking Tensai-Ryder-funkasaurus...i'm actually like this guy.. this might be off topic just went though Matt Morgan stuff on TNA and the promo seems to be better than WWE...i never watch TNA but from the promo like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4YB3vKe8HI so much better than alot of current WWE PPV promo...past few days i watch some of TNA PPV promos have to say wow.
> 
> Albert never be top draw in first place, he doesn't have the look and return as dumb stupid character Lord Tensai? no one brought it...Matt Morgan could be great additional for WWE. Current on roster i can see anyone big monster/dominate other than Show/Kane espeically henry or might be Brodus Clay but with Matt Morgan he's that guy got the fucking look to be Big Monster Dominate Guy...


Wow.... that promo was amazing. The first day I saw Matt Morgan in TNA I thought the guy had so much potential. I hope he goes to WWE this guy really has potential and by looking at that promo man did TNA look pretty good at that time.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

The more I think about it, the less I think that it's going to be a debuting wrestler. If it was going to be a debuting wrestler, they would of either pushed it on TV or they would make a much harder push online. For the most part, this whole Revolution campaign hasn't really been promoted. There has been only 3 videos online. They are only giving it one week of build up before the actual Revolution is going to happen. So I really doubt it's a debuting wrestler(s). As for what I think the "Revolution" could be. I don't know. Maybe they are announcing when the WWE network is getting launched. Maybe this is their way of promoting the new NXT. Maybe this is their way of re-introducing the cruiserweight championship.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I never posted here because it's obviously another worthless and failed concept to try to bring some life to this miserable product or your latest overrated indy nobody, but I saw this on the Torch:
> 
> 
> 
> It's even possible in terms of contract? Anyway Morgan is an awesome big man talent with a potential to be a real money star if they put the machine behind him. Would love to see him back.


Indy nobody? That's nothing more than a petty insult that really isn't an insult. You make it sound like working the indies before making it to WWE is a bad thing. 

...and Morgan isn't really anything special. He's big (which I'm sure you like) & he's a good talker, but in the ring he's largely unimpressive. 

I'm hoping it's Dean Ambrose. Maybe it is Morgan, we'll just have to see.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

As WF's (un)official Ambrose Mark™, I must say I am shocked and appalled at the thought of this ~revolution~ being a Matt Morgan thing. MATT MORGAN. The lord is testing me.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i haven't seen Matt Morgan match but based on mic work and especially the look he got charisma...i can see him a good fit. If Matt Morgan indeed signing with WWE i hope have him with Brock Lesar/Paul Heyman to get that Rub.

on Pwtorch Morgan said it was Vince idea of stuttering grimmick...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe the revolution isn't exactly a person, but a thing...like say the look of the WWE Championship that we thought was gonna happen months ago. Just a thought.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Pretty weak ass reveal to do then all for a change in the WWE championship.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't know how Revolution in 70's started but from 80's revolution pretty much created on it's own with 2 guys Hogan in 80's and 90's with Austin and from 2006 by WWE pretty much shoving down to our throat...i believe Revolutionize by the some guy who ooze with charisma like Hogan-Austin so i don't buy into this bullshit by WWE. this whole deal with Revolution nothing more than new direction/changes with their TV show, storyline/angle and some guy coming in like Matt Morgan.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's to do with Teddy Long! _True story_


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

How the hell does people see Matt Morgan in that video?? Its like the people that started seeing Sting anywhere.

Most likely its Nexus 2.0 coming up.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> How the hell does people see Matt Morgan in that video?? Its like the people that started seeing Sting anywhere.












I'm hoping it's not Morgan. Last thing we need is another big guy coming in squashing people. We have 3 as it is.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It would be awesome if the guy behind these videos was actually Matt Morgan.


----------



## slowbear (May 18, 2012)

you know whatever it is WWE are just going to screw it up


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> I'm hoping it's not Morgan. Last thing we need is another big guy coming in squashing people. We have 3 as it is.


I know right.


----------



## elrey28 (May 22, 2012)

Remember WWE vs. WCW? The 5 0n 5 tag match that ended that "revolution"?
Guaran-damn-teed that this will be a similiar thing but with people power/heel wrestlers vs. face superstars. And you know they aint done with lesnar yet! he's probably only vanished to fulfill some contract issues with UFC or something, and vince mcmahon was quoted as saying he's around for "about 35 appearances", which he hasnt made yet.



OR its something really lame and 456000 pages of forums have been wasted! lol!


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

Are you people that stupid nowadays? It's clearly something to do with Punk. It doesn't even look like Matt Morgan. What more evidence do you need?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it will be awesome if WWE manages to bring back Matt Morgan in such a short time after he was taken away from television in TNA


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Conor O'brien?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

That screencap definitely looks more like Connor O'Brian. The Ascension~!


----------



## elrey28 (May 22, 2012)

One big PPV - Face vs. Heel
I would like to see it like this:
Beth Phoenix v Eve
Kofi & Truth v Titus O'Niell & Darren Young
Orton v Jericho
Santino v Cody Rhodes
Maybe some sort of lumber jack match
And then a 5 on 5 
Tensai, Big Show, Daniel Bryan, Alberto Del Rio & Lesnar vs.
CM Punk, Cena, Sheamus, HHH & maybe the rock??


----------



## elrey28 (May 22, 2012)

It is very "Punk-ish"
He has stood up to laurinaitis more than any one except cena.
Maybe he's gonna lead the WWE in the fight against "People Power!"
Think he would make a good "face of the WWE"


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> That screencap definitely looks more like Connor O'Brian. The Ascension~!


It does look a bit like him, would be awesome if that was who was coming in. 

Especially if Ricardo stays as the leader!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Random thought: *Cena turns heel and joins people power, prompting Punk to lead the revolution. *

:troll


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

if u compare to photos, it looks like punk or connor o brian. looks nothing like matt morgan.

i wouldnt think it was a debuting wrestler, all the debuting guys now are up and comers now, and it seems wwe have learnt from giving them big build ups, as they are so inexperienced, it basicly always flops.

i hope its something to do with punk.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder what rock316ae thinks about Ambrose?


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

I pay no attention to FCW or anything so I sincerly hope it isn't this Ambrose guy.

To me it's pretty obvious it has something to do with the WWE corporate side of things.

A "Revolution" video appears at around the same time RAW nears it's 1000th episode, is switxhing to a new 3 hour format and the WWE Network is waiting in the wings somewhere.

I reckon it's a new programme or something.

Failing that it looks similar to Punks titantron so It could be something do to with Punk. A debuting superstar wouldn't work as an outspoken, against authority character wouldn't really fit in as Punk's already here and doing that....


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

The guy in the screen cap is clearly Matt hardy and hes gonna come back lean and mean with a new persona and hes finally gonna win the big one after claiming 2012 is his year. Lols. Ascension would be cool. Does look like o'brian but does the idea of the video fit with the gimmick of the ascension. Doesnt look like Morgan to me.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Who or what is a revolution is coming?*

Who or what is a revolution is coming?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was under the assumption that the revolution was Raw moving to 3 hours, maybe I'm wrong though...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord I hope it isn't Matt Morgan. That's all WWE needs: another garbage big guy who drags down everyone he's with.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: A Revolution is coming?*


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: A Revolution is coming?*

ahhhh damn, someone has just commented on that and its gone back to the top.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was Matt Morgan. Not because I want it to be, but because WWE is stupid enough to do it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Lord I hope it isn't Matt Morgan. That's all WWE needs: another garbage big guy who drags down everyone he's with.


Could be worse.


And by worse, I clearly mean Crimson.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Please delete*

this thread is better, it has a poll


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Please delete*

the other one should have a poll added to it


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

This one is so obvious...










It's no other than 










---------------------

Even though I hope it's Matt Morgan.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> 
> And by worse, I clearly mean Crimson.


You know I was thinking about this, if it really is Morgan, what if WWE is just gonna take TNA's bigs after they've developed? lol. inc crimson in a few years.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

Not sure if it has been said already but if you do a Google search for People Power, the first result is "People Power Revolution". Looks like it could definitely be a revolution against Laurinaitis...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=people+power


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Really hoping its not Punks new DVD fpalm


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dean Ambrose... But its probably going to be something stupid like Matt Morgan debuting.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

A) Why the HELL would it be Matt Morgan? Just because Wrestlezone reported that his dates have come to an end, doesn't mean the stories true. Their "source" insiders are as real as Stephanie McMahons breasts.Sorry, but isn't there a no-compete clause when you sign your contract clearly stating that you can't show up to an opposing Wrestling promotion within 90 days of appearing on one? Pretty sure it hasn't been 90 days since he was last seen on TNA.

B) He's 35. Meaning first off, they'll have to spend like 2 years building him up, and then when he does finally win the title, he'll be old and useless to the company. No point in hiring him if he's here for the short term.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wwe is getting what they want, they're making you guys believe it's not ambrose

listen to tbe music, "I WON'T BACK DOWN FROM YOU" ... how does that fit o'brien? how does that fit matt morgan?

it fits dean ambrose


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

My guess is Ascension with a couple of new guys in it. Ambrose atleast.


----------



## craig100 (Mar 24, 2012)

psx71 said:


> A) Why the HELL would it be Matt Morgan? Just because Wrestlezone reported that his dates have come to an end, doesn't mean the stories true. Their "source" insiders are as real as Stephanie McMahons breasts.Sorry, but isn't there a no-compete clause when you sign your contract clearly stating that you can't show up to an opposing Wrestling promotion within 90 days of appearing on one? Pretty sure it hasn't been 90 days since he was last seen on TNA.
> 
> B) He's 35. Meaning first off, they'll have to spend like 2 years building him up, and then when he does finally win the title, he'll be old and useless to the company. No point in hiring him if he's here for the short term.


A) I don't think TNA has a no compete clause I think thats just WWE.
B) There push of Lord Tensai makes your point invalid.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

again it is so simple guys!
the whole new promo is a video version of the new wwe.com article about the top 15 wwe Revolutions in the past years
they mentioned in the article everything we saw in the promo and they started the article with punk shoot and they ended the video with punk quote from the shoot and punk face since this was the very recent revoliution 
so the whole promo actually isn't a hint to a certain person ,group or event but they just showing us the past revolutions and telling us a new one is coming next week without hinting what or who is behind the new one


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The guy in that picture is 100% Conor O'Brien. You can tell by the ears more than anything else. I doubt that he alone is debuting though.

As for the idea of Ambrose leading a group of young guys, that seems a little hard to believe. Ambrose's whole deal has been that he's a psychotic loner so why would they suddenly make him the general of an FCW army? I guess the whole 'you ruined a generation' thing to Mick could be interpreted that way though.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Rop3 said:


> My guess is Ascension with a couple of new guys in it. Ambrose atleast.


lol again why would a vampire be a new revolution instead of the guy who most of the promos he cut in fcw were about him taking over everything

but hey, kudos to the wwe team. yesterday everyone was sure it was ambrose, 3rd vignette pops out and now everyone doesn't think it's him

winner = vince


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope it's Ambrose, I wouldn't mind Morgan but as long as it isn't the fucking ascension shit I'll be ok with it. Idk if Morgan has a no compete clause though.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao That's not Morgan. It's clearly CM Punk.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao That's not Morgan. It's clearly CM Punk.


Your so right, anyone who thinks Vince McMahon would authorize a viral campaign promoting a TNA talent who is under contract with that company for another 5 months is a moron.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

FCW invading WWE? We could see Ascension come in as the stable of the invasion, and then abunch of other singles wrestlers coming in as well like Rollins,Ambrose among others.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I think morgan was just written off tv for a while.


----------



## drew433 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dont think its morgan


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I would love it to be this. 

But knowing the WWE it will be nothing special


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

I want it to be Ambrose, but if it is The Ascension, then at least WWE would be pushing a tag team.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Its not CM Punk.

Its clearly The Rock.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Its not CM Punk.
> 
> Its clearly The Rock.


It's neither of them. Nor is it Ambrose or O'Brien. 

It's Michelle McCool in drag. I'm 200% sure of this. Look closely, squint your eyes, tilt your head, shove 3 fingers in your nose and you will see it too.


----------



## Simon_Belmont (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Who or what is a revolution is coming?*

I don´t really have an idea, but my insanely inaccurate instincts tell me , Dean Ambrose.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Who or what is a revolution is coming?*

Maybe Chris Jericho makes a re-return along with The Undertaker and form a new DX/Evolution stable along with Road Dogg and Chyna and recruit John Cena to be the leader to overthrow John Laurinaitis and resurrect Chris Benoit.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Despite the resemblance to CM Punk, I can't see how this "revolution" would play into his current storyline with Bryan and AJ.

Unless the person (or people) who are actually starting the revolution use him as a symbol like Che Guevara or something.


----------



## Simon_Belmont (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Who or what is a revolution is coming?*



SporadicAttack said:


> Maybe Chris Jericho makes a re-return along with The Undertaker and form a new DX/Evolution stable along with Road Dogg and Chyna and recruit John Cena to be the leader to overthrow John Laurinaitis and resurrect Chris Benoit.


Mark out moment.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Who or what is a revolution is coming?*

A revolution in the locker room. Good guys vs Laurinaitis and his baddies.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

> – As noted before, WWE has been airing videos part of a new viral marketing campaign for a “Revolution” that they have been teasing. This afternoon, they began running new promos for the campaign on their website that said the Revolution will be coming next week – Monday, May 28th. The promos have since been removed. A WWE fan uploaded them to YouTube and that video has also been removed by YouTube, at the request of WWE.


If its Matt Morgan I guess his contract with TNA is not over cause WWE is stoping all this "A Revolution is coming" stuff..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Who or what is a revolution is coming?*



> – As noted before, WWE has been airing videos part of a new viral marketing campaign for a “Revolution” that they have been teasing. This afternoon, they began running new promos for the campaign on their website that said the Revolution will be coming next week – Monday, May 28th. The promos have since been removed. A WWE fan uploaded them to YouTube and that video has also been removed by YouTube, at the request of WWE.


Nobody right now


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Why is everyone focusing on that one pic? The only reason it was screen grabbed was because it was in the video so briefly it was hard to make out who it was, the video has nothing to do with that specific pic of Punk. It was full of other superstars that spearheading some form of revolution hence them being in it, that includes Punk too. 

This is just another video that has people grasping at straws and looking too far in to something that isn't there, just like Takers return promo and Jericho's end of the world one.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

link?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who or what is a revolution is coming?*

that tna guy, but hopefully moxley


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Who or what is a revolution is coming?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Who or what is a revolution is coming?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

@Steve

I would mostly agree but it was shown AFTER Punk's infamous quote was said. Otherwise, it would have been shown during that quote being said in the video.

But you're probably right anyways lol.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

its not punk no ear piercings?


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Whatever it is, WWE to fuck it up in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1... Ha.


Agreed. WWE has so many opportunities to make things right again. They have used these teasers before to get people hyped up, yet what happens? Nothing. Remember a few years ago when Sting disappeared from TNA and his contract was up? WWE played that video with a guy in a trench coat hanging out in the rain, reminiscent of a Sting promo, yet it ended up being the Undertaker returning for the 20th time? That was annoying as hell.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is not Conor O'Brien of course Vince will put him in the video to fool us.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Will people PLEASE stop talking about Punk? It's not fucking going to be him, he's involved with Bryan for the forseeable future. Every time WWE runs vignettes people on here ignore logic and reason, instead deluding themselves that something 'huge' is going to happen. You can pretend all you like that the guy pictured is Punk or Ambrose, but it's quite clearly O'Brian.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Who or what is a revolution is coming?*

It's probably Hornswoggle coming out with a new gimmick. It's nothing to be excited over. There was a time when WWE's promos or teasers meant something, now it just means another nobody is coming, or another goon is returning, like we care.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Just to add on to the discussion, Barrett just posted some VERY interesting tweets:



> Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
> My client, Mr. Barrett, has maintained a keen eye on both #Raw and #Smackdown since his demise.





> Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
> #WestleyRevolution #WhosThatJumpingOffThePier Regards, Peter Lazarou, Esq.



And on an old interview he said that he'd only return in like mid-may... Interesting..


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> @Steve
> 
> I would mostly agree but it was shown AFTER Punk's infamous quote was said. Otherwise, it would have been shown during that quote being said in the video.
> 
> But you're probably right anyways lol.


Oh right, i didn't even notice that pic being in the video when i watched it, then the pic was put up and the video was removed and i couldn't take another look so i assumed it was shown during his speach.

Well that has made me re-think things a tiny bit, but not too much really. There is still waaaay too much over analysing going on XD.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Who or what is a revolution is coming?*

Why are we asked as if we know the answer ? Why not turn the question similar to : What do you think it is ?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

/watch?v=_ksZGvdReuQ

Check!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Apparently, it's got something to do with WWE '13. Ugh.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

So the revolution of working servers then?


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

in the last video you see al lot of stables so i think that its a new stable maybe AW stable?
but i have no expectations its wwe guys they are going to fuck this up anyway


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Lmao. I read that it has something to do with a new video game. I just knew it wasn't Dean.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I wonder what rock316ae thinks about Ambrose?


He thinks he's an indy nobody.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL screw you WWE.


> n speaking to a few people today, I was able to confirm that the WWE online "Revolution" campaign that has been promoted on their website via articles and videos is not leading to the debut of a new character in the company.
> The campaign is actually part of the reveal for the new WWE videogame next week in advance of the annual E3 videogame convention, which is being held the first week in June.


 http://www.pwinsider.com/article/68671/latest-on-wwe-revolution-campaign.html?p=1


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at it from the bright side, maybe Ambrose will debut in that game :lmao

Typical overreacting of a pointless video. ITS STING!


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't be mad at all. This is one the funniest things WWE has ever done. They got us excited over fucking video game commercials LMAO.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm lost here. If the Revolution is coming on May 28th, which is the next Raw coming up, how can it be for the video game and for E3? That just confuses me.

If it is for the video game... lol. They got me.


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Summer of STING!!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aytiau said:


> The Summer of STING!!


The man they call steve


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know if this has already been posted because I didn't read the 52 pages of this thread, so don't shoot me if it has been mentioned.

Did we see a glimpse of the Revolution last night when the NXT rookies attacked Cena? If so, I can say I am no longer excited. It reminded me of the Nexus debut but not in the least bit exciting. Was it the revolution or was it just hype for the Lumberjack match because it seemed like after it happened it wasn't mentioned ever again.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ it supposedly being for a video game. Good thing I didn't get to into it thinking it was Ambrose.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Why do I have visions of them pairing a new WWE game with XBox Kinnect and having two fans at home have a match, broadcast on Raw, and it absolutely bombing.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

holt_hogan said:


> Why do I have visions of them pairing a new WWE game with XBox Kinnect and having two fans at home have a match, broadcast on Raw, and it absolutely bombing.


Is that you Vince? :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

ALL THIS FOR A VIDEO GAME?!?!?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Lennon said:


> Is that you Vince? :lmao


I'd probably bet my house he has an account on here, or at least his PA will have.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I guess it makes sense. If it was a big big thing they would've played a video on TV.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

woah...that's awful, a video game? there's no limits for WWE idiocy


----------



## Jackabow (Mar 16, 2012)

would love for it to be ambrose but a feeling its something to do with nxt


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Really? Waste something cool and interesting looking on a video game that's going to be horrible? Whatever.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope it isnt for a video game and instead a swerve or something to blow us off track in order to surprise.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

I'm glad its for a video game rather than the frightening rumoured prospect that it was for Matt Morgan.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Dean Ambrose:



> Done with this shit. Done with guys like Orton hogging the spotlight #NextWeek #Revolution


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

where has this screen grabbed image come from which video and how many seconds in can somebody link me because ive watched them videos and not seen that.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

123bigdave said:


> Dean Ambrose:


don't even think of trying to pull this shit on this part of the forum.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

After watching that video there did seem to be an exaggeration on CM Punk and they way they flashed that image so quickly leads me to believe who ever that is plays a major part. Im pretty much 100% sure that it was CM Punk. WHilst it might have just been part of the video it did seem slightly more focused on CM Punks voice at the end and the flash video which I believe to be CM Punk.

Thing is if it was CM Punk what on earth could it be for, its hardly like hes been away and returning and I literally struggle to think what it could be or whether its is anything at all.

My only suggestion could be its a *NEW BELT DESIGN *for the WWE title, it would fit the brief the videos to a certain extent and it would also be a massive story.

The red X which is the logo for the video would play apart in a new belt design and also fits the straight edge cross.
dont play the video but you get the point.














Could also just be this video game, even though it comes out in November.
Or quite likely Punks DVD


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

krai999 said:


> don't even think of trying to pull this shit on this part of the forum.


eh? i've been a member for 3+ years. . . . I wouldn't write that myself..noob


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

This link has to be a joke. The dates between this and the third "Revolution" video are inconsistent. Plus, why is there so much emphasis on the word revolution? The word is defined, with keywords being highlighted. This doesn't feel like news about a video game at all.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> After watching that video there did seem to be an exaggeration on CM Punk and they way they flashed that image so quickly leads me to believe who ever that is plays a major part. Im pretty much 100% sure that it was CM Punk. WHilst it might have just been part of the video it did seem slightly more focused on CM Punks voice at the end and the flash video which I believe to be CM Punk.
> 
> Thing is if it was CM Punk what on earth could it be for, its hardly like hes been away and returning and I literally struggle to think what it could be or whether its is anything at all.
> 
> ...


Then the question would be why they waited a year to change the belt after Punk had stated multiple times last year that he wanted it changed.

Not a bad theory though.

I'm sticking with mine that Punk is going to be a symbol to this stable. Unlikely as it wouldnt fit with the current happenings, but it'd be interesting.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I would say because it would take them such a long time to design and create a new belt, also last year they had no idea Punk was going to take off like he has done, and it will have taken them a long time to realise that this is the right man to change the belt. All theory and guess work but I would mark the fuck out.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> After watching that video there did seem to be an exaggeration on CM Punk and they way they flashed that image so quickly leads me to believe who ever that is plays a major part. Im pretty much 100% sure that it was CM Punk. WHilst it might have just been part of the video it did seem slightly more focused on CM Punks voice at the end and the flash video which I believe to be CM Punk.
> 
> Thing is if it was CM Punk what on earth could it be for, its hardly like hes been away and returning and I literally struggle to think what it could be or whether its is anything at all.
> 
> ...


If it were a DVD, why tease people with 3 videos? Not a good business decision.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Id also love this song to play apart


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

123bigdave said:


> eh? i've been a member for 3+ years. . . . I wouldn't write that myself..noob


It's not on his twitter.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

would love for it to be ambrose but highly doubt it, it will most probably be a new stable


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

AntMan said:


> It's not on his twitter.


Did I say it was from his twitter????


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

123bigdave said:


> Did I say it was from his twitter????


hashtags = twitter


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How can it be Punk when he is currently feuding with Bryan and it's to be revealed on Monday?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> How can it be Punk when he is currently feuding with Bryan and it's to be revealed on Monday?


New belt design?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

All that for a new belt design? Punk could have just cut a promo on that and actually revealed it. Not worthy of this kind of promo hype.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> New belt design?


WWE is stupid but I doubt they're _that_ stupid.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

New Belt Design LOL. Yeah lets put a BIG RED X on it. Sounds great! You know what then they can rename it too! Like change it to something, I don't know, like the "X Division" title or something LOL.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Svart said:


> WWE is stupid but I doubt they're _that_ stupid.


They made Cena/Ace the Main Event at Over the Limit... :side:


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> They made Cena/Ace the Main Event at Over the Limit... :side:


Putting together three vignettes that _clearly_ signify something big (like a stable or character debut) only roll out a new belt design and booking a pointless match are two different things.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As I stated in the Ambrose forum, I do not believe WWE would put this much or this kind of hype into a video game. Whether it's a smokescreen by WWE or just a false report, I just have hard time believing it. My original pick was Ambrose, so I'll stick w/ him.

But we can't go calling the WWE idiots when we, the internet, created all of this hype in the first place.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

could it have to do with Reks, Hawkins, and the other 2 jobbers starting a revolution? from what i heard it's a wwe13 add.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

They flash CM Punk's face when it says "do I have everybody's attention now?" WWE had a article with the "Top 15 Revolutions" and CM Punks "pipebomb" was in it. 

It's probably something not as big as what the IWC has made it out to be. It's not a debuting superstar, that's for sure. It's not going to be a new rating for WWE, or a return to a former era. Also, it's not going to have anything to do with CM Punk. For all we know that "report" about how the Revolution is the new WWE '13 could be true and the IWC will feel let down and betrayed by the WWE even though we weren't guaranteed anything.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, they would at least imply it's a video game, I think they're trying to blow smoke up our asses to make us fall off this Ambrose shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL a video game? Sucks tbh. Then again, as usual, I will wait and see.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I wish more people here would take the time to read past the opening post.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

- PWInsider.com reports that WWE's new viral marketing "Revolution" campaign on their website will reveal a new WWE video game next week, before the E3 video game convention.

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0522/552850/#ixzz1vfppyA6K


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> Yeah, they would at least imply it's a video game, I think they're trying to blow smoke up our asses to make us fall off this Ambrose shit.


That's exactly what I thought. Being cryptic about a new video game doesn't make any sense, especially since they usually promote the shit out of it every year.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

seriously if all this is about a new game its fucking stupid


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

Its the brood!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A video game? Fucking funny


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

Nothing special for the IWC


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"WWE Revolution" is a video game being published by THQ then?


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> "WWE Revolution" is a video game being published by THQ then?


Apparently the game isn't even being called "WWE Revolution" its just going to be WWE 13.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*The attack on John Cena on 5/21/12*

When Hawkins, Reks, Young, and Oneil just came running out to attack Cena, I assume this was the 'revolution' WWE was hyping about? What's the dealio here? any follow over story lines from NXT I need to be aware of? What do you think will become of this. I think nothing, or an absolute mess followed by nothing.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The attack on John Cena on 5/21/12*

"The Revolution" doesn't come until next week, so that wasn't it. That was just Laurinaitis getting a few guys to beat down Cena, nothing more.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: The attack on John Cena on 5/21/12*

That's kind of a letdown. I figured it would be some big pivotal thing, but then it wasn't brought up by anyone, so then I figured it was all part of the bigger picture.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: The attack on John Cena on 5/21/12*

Whatever the bigger picture is to it, I marked out.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Cloverleaf said:


> - PWInsider.com reports that WWE's new viral marketing "Revolution" campaign on their website will reveal a new WWE video game next week, before the E3 video game convention.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0522/552850/#ixzz1vfppyA6K


:lmao


----------



## kaichou22 (May 23, 2012)

I do hope it will be undertaker with new gimmick! Yeah!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Apparently the game isn't even being called "WWE Revolution" its just going to be WWE 13.


Noticed that soon after I typed it in. Stupid if you ask me!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah all this build up to plug some shit for the video game what a way to waste another viral campaign let me guess WWE13 is going to change the way video games are made. Let me guess we can use social media to drive the way the game is made.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: The attack on John Cena on 5/21/12*

They should have had it be Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Kassius Ohno, and Antonio Cesaro instead :/


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Wow. 57 pages of disappointment. Maybe Ambrose or Matt Morgan will be in the game? LOL


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Apparently the game isn't even being called "WWE Revolution" its just going to be WWE 13.


Apperantely this is from dirt shets so this may as well be a lie.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: The attack on John Cena on 5/21/12*



AmWolves10 said:


> They should have had it be Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Kassius Ohno, and Antonio Cesaro instead :/


no.

Whatever it is, I marked for Hawkins. I skipped through most of the shit but when I saw that my jaw dropped.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: The attack on John Cena on 5/21/12*



You're Pretty Good said:


> When Hawkins, Reks, Young, and Oneil just came running out to attack Cena, I assume this was the 'revolution' WWE was hyping about? What's the dealio here? any follow over story lines from NXT I need to be aware of? What do you think will become of this. I think nothing, or an absolute mess followed by nothing.


They dropped the NxT storylines the week of the tapings in Florida...

The only bit of consistancy is that Reks and Hawkins are Johnny's henchmen like they started to be on NxT... O'Neil and Young were there just because they were heels...


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

I'm sure people have said this but seriously guys, if it was an important shock debut/announcement/event, they'd have the vignettes appear on Raw/Smackdown. As far as I'm aware it's only on WWE.com and no-one goes on there.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Erm, is it Raw becoming a 3 hour show?


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

This whole viral campaign would work very well for their whole new interactive approach/concept that they want to bring to the new 3 hour RAW especially if it were to be presented as another new and innovative idea from the creative mind of Big Johnny. 

#PeoplePower


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: The attack on John Cena on 5/21/12*

Raw needs more Reks, Hawkins and O'Neil. Give them some backstage segments and you'll get awesome stuff. Young's just about passable in the ring but that's it. I'd like to see a whole People Power stable involving those guys along with Johnny, Eve, Otunga and maybe someone else like Cody Rhodes but I won't hold my breath on it.

Also isn't the "revolution" thing supposed to be some tie-in with the next video game? Or has that been debunked now?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: The attack on John Cena on 5/21/12*

^ Those videos really don't look like something advertising a videogame, i'm calling these recent theories as a swerve.

I noticed when the NXT guys came back up the ramp, Big Johhny asked what they were doing, as if they took it on themselves.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

If the "Revolution" is about the video game, hopefully it means that it is incorporating NXT and FCW into the game... that I could totally go for.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

cucumberlava said:


> If the "Revolution" is about the video game, hopefully it means that it is incorporating NXT and FCW into the game... that I could totally go for.


I think it'd probably be more to do with having the Attitude Era, Ruthless Aggresion era, perhaps even WCW and ECW sections in the game.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> I think it'd probably be more to do with having the Attitude Era, Ruthless Aggresion era, perhaps even WCW and ECW sections in the game.


WWE 13 to include TNA roster...on an fcw storyline Just for the shits and giggles

THAT is a revolution


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply...amazing said:


> WWE 13 to include TNA roster...on an fcw storyline Just for the shits and giggles
> 
> THAT is a revolution


MAKE. IT. HAPPEN!

:lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

If this is a viral video for a video game, then WWE's marketing team have lost their gat damn minds. Not only do the videos poinpoint a specific kind of circumstance but the third video goes on to define what revolution is, with keywords being highlighted, along with a date being announced (which is inconsistent with articles claiming it's a video game).


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Simply...amazing said:


> WWE 13 to include TNA roster...on an fcw storyline Just for the shits and giggles
> 
> THAT is a revolution


YES! YES! YES! :lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

The first Revolution video appears: :bron What could it be?!

Now: :shaq A fucking video game...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Ill believe its a video game on Monday, until then I will pretend it isnt and something major is going to happen, atleast if Cena is the main event it will keep me hooked until the end.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vpPnlhyu10o


Whist I knew it was something to do with CM Punk due to the red crosses and that does look pretty fucking amazing.

What a load of shit, teasing fans when its just for the video game.

At least it got the pulse racing a little bit.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

That was anticlimactic.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Wow what a buzzkill.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Also it looks like the difference about this game is that you can relive and replay old classic moments from the past. Pretty cool, but not if you dont play the games, luckily I do.


----------



## Ghost8080 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Wow I didnt want to believe it but... god damn, what a joke


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

That blows.

At least the game looks good!


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

wow didnt see that coming. :lmao :lmao :lmao at the 9001 threads on IWC hyping up a "revolution" :lmao :lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

*Meh, it's only a let down if you expected something big from WWE. *


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

sigh, thank god it's not for dean ambrose as evreybody was saying as even though not what i was expecting, it is 100284757475 times better than that idea


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Wow. I consider myself lucky I did not see those "revolution" ads before. What a letdown.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Hmmm. On the scale of awesome revolutions, this is less Dean Ambrose, and more Dean Douglas.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Wow! What a fucker. lol. Kind of feels better seeing as we had the red-cross and Punk screen-grab, and the report about a potential game, so it's not a real suprise. Still feels like a let-down, but i'm glad we mostly already realized it probably wasn't going to be anything interesting. Also there would be an added hype to someones debut that is not a problem now. A fucking videogame to go with that video though, lol, WWE why u do this?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

At least CM Punk makes the trailer interesting


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Really? All this for a video game? Who cares. WWE video games have been horrible ever since the first Smackdown vs Raw. I stopped playing their games this year because they promised change and all they changed were the controls in WWE 12. And if anyone asks why I kept buying them (or having them bought for me before I began to bring in money) if I thought they sucked it was because I was young and dumb.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Yeah, it's a videogame...


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

That game looks shit


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Jobberwacky said:


> ^ Yeah, it's a videogame...


fpalm


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

in before suplexing Rey Mysterio off the top rope causes the ring to break in WWE '13


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



CamillePunk said:


> in before suplexing Rey Mysterio off the top rope causes the ring to break in WWE '13


Amen


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



CamillePunk said:


> in before suplexing Rey Mysterio off the top rope causes the ring to break in WWE '13


LOL.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

HAlf the year is not finished yet and they announce this now.. I knew it was some bullshit.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

YES! Punk is The Cover guy this Year!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

They didn't hype it big anyway, so anyone who's butthurt over this because they thought it was something big needs to pipe down.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

wwe trolled us.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Sweeeeet it looks pretty cool


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Lets be honest, it was hardly pushed out to be a huge thing..


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

LOL at everyone who expected something big. If it was gonna be something to do with any new/returning talent they would have put it on tv not just on wwe.com


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

It's a red herring, didn't everything say it was happening the 28th?

Wishful thinking. :side:


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

The Revolution will be that the servers will work this year.

LOL Why you troll us THQ.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Although it was a huge letdown, the game looks pretty cool. Everything seems to flow better and it's just sleeker in general.

The announcers actually physically react to things now.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



-Halo- said:


> HAlf the year is not finished yet and they announce this now.. I knew it was some bullshit.


They make the games usually in the first half of the year. They recycle old material from the previous game to cut costs and development time, similar to how the FIFA series works. The game will be finished development probably August and the rest of the time is bug fixing and publishing.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Lol. I told you it wasn't Dean. 

The trailer looks good and Punk made it even better, though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Punk being on the cover is awesome though and those first shots of the game look really cool.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

WWE delivers another let down again, classic. I'm beginning to enjoy being let down by them, in a twisted kinda way.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL at Heel ranting at people for saying it was Punk. Conor O' Brian my ass.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



Brye said:


> Punk being on the cover is awesome though and those first shots of the game look really cool.


Besides the ring collapsing (which will probably not be an actual game function considering it would end the match) what did you see that you can't do in WWE '12? Ok now I see the moonsault off the ropes onto the announcers table but that is about it.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

The whole Revolution thing is a good study in how things can escalate on the internet. The "Revolution" videos were short nearly meaningless videos. They had no t.v. hype and were hard to find on the WWE site, but on this site they went from a small mystery into a supposed ground breaking change to the WWE. So when it is reveled to be a small teaser for the new game it becomes the most disappointing thing WWE has ever done.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

It looks awful, the same old graphics and the familiar lifelessness I have grown to expect from THQs wrestling games.
Here's a question, will they finally sort out the Hell in a Cell? Since Smackdown 2, every time you put someone through the roof you get the same animation _EVERY SINGLE TIME._
Hell, the Gamecube WWE games got it right, yet the PS3 ones don't. Why is that? If you ask me it's indicative of the kind of laziness that has characterised this series for years.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hopefully they'll have legends we actually care about this time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



Slammed said:


> Besides the ring collapsing (which will probably not be an actual game function considering it would end the match) what did you see that you can't do in WWE '12?


Mankind is in it. Looks like Ministry Taker is in it. The Mankind/Taker match had an old school vibe to it from the looks of it. Plus I always love these games, have a blast playing them with friends.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



Commodus said:


> It looks awful, the same old graphics and the familiar lifelessness I have grown to expect from THQs wrestling games.
> Here's a question, will they finally sort out the Hell in a Cell? Since Smackdown 2, every time you put someone through the roof you get the same animation _EVERY SINGLE TIME._
> Hell, the Gamecube WWE games got it right, yet the PS3 ones don't. Why is that? If you ask me it's indicative of the kind of laziness that has characterised this series for years.


I forgot all about Day of Reckoning. That one was pretty decent.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



Slammed said:


> I forgot all about Day of Reckoning. That one was pretty decent.


Yeah, but how can it do something better than a game released in 2012? How is that possible? To repeat the same lazy mistake over and over again is just infuriating.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Meh. I was hoping for it to be for an actual storyline. However, that's a pretty cool commercial.


----------



## dohlite15 (Feb 17, 2012)

Doh


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



Quasi Juice said:


> They didn't hype it big anyway, so anyone who's butthurt over this because they thought it was something big needs to pipe down.


Haha, exactly. 

If you're disappointed about this, it's your own damn fault for over analyzing every freaking little detail like the mark you.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Looks like the Trailer was leaked by an accident.THQ are trying to take down videos.hahahahahaha


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

meh... can I have John Cena edition? I don't want that fake rebel on my game cover.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



Volantredx said:


> The whole Revolution thing is a good study in how things can escalate on the internet. The "Revolution" videos were *short nearly meaningless* videos. They had no t.v. hype and were hard to find on the WWE site, but on this site they went from a small mystery into a supposed ground breaking change to the WWE. So when it is reveled to be a small teaser for the new game it becomes the most disappointing thing WWE has ever done.


They were hardly meaningless when they showed a load of important moments in history and WWE history and then told us the next revolution was coming, and on the 28th which just happens to be a Raw night. At a time when people are looking out for signs for the next summer storyline, and when new guys are debuting. When one of them has been built up online and there were reports the WWE were going to continue hyping him up online. When there is a huge power struggle going on in the E, something that may need a revolution to counteract. 

To me this says just as much about how incompetent WWE are to debut these videos at this exact time and in such a fashion un-befitting of a videogame. It wasn't just this site that were interested, or just the traditional IWC either. 

Neither is it the most disappointing thing they've ever done, as some of us completely and many of us virtually were expecting to be letdown, and all of us have already commented on how this, whatever it is, will be overhyped and we shouldn't get carried away or get any hopes up. 

We've already learnt before not to go too overboard, although we can be excused for discussing possibilities and at least considering this could be something interesting, whereas the WWE have not learnt any lessons in this regard. 

The one benefit from this i can see, is that the more we lower our expectations from now on, the more likely they are to be exceeded. Yes, of course, we got a bit carried away but i don't entirely blame us TBH.


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

Oh well...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

CM Punk was the new revolution????? or the game WWE 13??????? OMG what a killjoy this could of been big


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

That's the big announcement.....

A video game that's exactly the same as WWE12 but with a few new glitched game modes/diff superstars.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Am I the only one siked that CM Punk is on the game cover as this shows even more that he is a mainstay.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

CM Punk on the cover? Great... Hopefully there is "The Miz edition" or "John Cena edition" Save me from this idiotic man being on the cover.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

That game looks amazing. I was a little disappointed when I found out It was a video game, I was expecting a debut of someone or at least someone returning. It better be a damn good game.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Let's be honest, WWE games haven't exactly blown anyone away for almost a decade now, but WWE 12 was a decent offering. Loved the somewhat revamped game engine and the new focus on gameplay. What sucks now is that they'll probably just add a few more bells and whistles and not further improve on gameplay, but that's to be expected from a series with a year deadline. SvR ultimately became the Madden of Wrestling. The servers were absolute shit though, and the fact that you can't access community creations EVEN TODAY is inexcusable.

I'll actually be surprised if this new game sees the light of day with all the financial problems THQ has been having lately.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

So nobody else saw Sting in that video? :troll


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Thankfully I didn't pay any attention to this "revolution" bull. Learn to expect nothing from the WWE. Once you do that everything seems better than what it is and you're never let down.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

I'm just disappointed because that was a legitimately good promo, and to use it for a video game seems like a colossal waste.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

I wonder what they dropped out from last year and what rules they'll take from the current WWE?

I can imagine it now: Big Show's combo of punches does little damage, his KO punch is his finisher.

WWE games, were logic isn't just flawed, it's ignored.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Such a shame i was hoping it was Ambrose.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol WWE


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

wow wwe trolled hard


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



James Curran said:


> CM Punk on the cover? Great... Hopefully there is "The Miz edition" or "John Cena edition" Save me from this idiotic man being on the cover.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, Didn't get to see the vids before they took it down.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Damn, Didn't get to see the vids before they took it down.


You didn't miss much, to be honest.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just saw a video on Youtube. Disappointed but in a way glad it's nothing major as they probably would of screwed it up anyway.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

All of you guys saying that you're disappointed are obviously too simple to see the bigger picture..

This will change the game. Just as I said last month when it began.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

▲E.;11496549 said:


> All of you guys saying that you're disappointed are obviously too simple to see the bigger picture..
> 
> This will change the game. Just as I said last month when it began.


Cease. Please, just... cease.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

▲E.;11496549 said:


> All of you guys saying that you're disappointed are obviously too simple to see the bigger picture..
> 
> This will change the game. Just as I said last month when it began.


:lmao

Seriously, let it go. We got trolled, again, end of story.

The Revolution will not be televised, because it's a damn videgame.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Didn't I tell all of you guys that 1)you were going to be disappointed and 2)it was going to be something relating to a video game or their network?
WWE are not that complex.

Punk is on the cover? Not surprising since he bitched about never being on one.


----------



## RadioInfluence (May 25, 2012)

Maybe we should just you know... wait and see, since they said it's coming next Monday. I guess you guys don't like just waiting before blowing your load and bitching.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: So the REVOLUTION has been revealed*



Quasi Juice said:


> They didn't hype it big anyway, so anyone who's butthurt over this because they thought it was something big needs to pipe down.


Right, because releasing three vignettes detailing numerous events throughout world history and the WWE is a smart way of advertising for a video game.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's the video, for anyone who missed it.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Ehm... WWE Network??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's the most bangable Punk has looked in months.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Svart said:


> Here's the video, for anyone who missed it.


Oh Goodie. Im excited for another failed wwe game. Yay. I WANT A DAMN SEASON MODE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome trailer.

Video cover looks boss. Looks like an Attitude Era themed game like it was WCW themes for WWE 12.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow 30 pages of marks being worked 

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks good tbh 

happy punks on the cover


----------



## another me (May 17, 2012)

* this revolution was about the game wwe 13 becuse they say dx and alot of the atttiude era will be in the game and on YouTube they put a Video and it is about wwe 13 .
no problem wwe 13 will be the best game eve
and the fans are very happy becuse the game looks good this year 
wwe did this promo becuse they want the fans to be Exciting 
but look what happen in the end it is a game 
. *


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What an anti-climax. Jesus Christ...


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

*The revolution has arrived!*

sorry if this has already been posted...

http://kotaku.com/5913319/new-wwe-13-trailer-leaks

It was for the new WWE game releasing later this year.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The revolution has arrived!*

*yawn*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: The revolution has arrived!*


----------



## thepogotribe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The revolution has arrived!*

well that sure puts a bullet through everyones theorys....


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

It's WWE '13.

So all I have to say to that is...

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

While almost none of us expected it to be about a game, it should have been expected to not be something that big. 

It was barely promoted. It was featured on wwe.com and it wasn't event the biggest part of wwe.com. It was rarely on TV. That should show that it wasn't going to be anything big. If it was a major debut or return, it would have been much more prominent.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Nothing I would be excited about arent they making WWE games everyyear... I havent played a wwe game since day of Reckoning 2..


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cena is like THQ's WWE series of games.

Fill in the blanks > ____ ___ ____


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

> Regular Undertaker
> Undertaker with new gimmick
> DX
> Goldberg
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Alot of you people looked WAY too into this. The videos weren't on television, they were only on the website. If it was a new wrestler debuting or returning, the video's would've been on television. If it was going to be something big like a new belt, or a new set, it also would've been on television. 

I'm really happy I wasn't an idiot to look to far into something that wasn't even on television.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The99Crusher said:


> While almost none of us expected it to be about a game, it should have been expected to not be something that big.
> 
> It was barely promoted. It was featured on wwe.com and it wasn't event the biggest part of wwe.com. It was rarely on TV. That should show that it wasn't going to be anything big. If it was a major debut or return, it would have been much more prominent.


I agree completely.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Aytiau said:


> Cena is like THQ's WWE series of games.
> 
> Fill in the blanks > ____ ___ ____


I'm going to go with "Stale as fuck."

I haven't played anything since 'Here Comes the Pain,' so this announcement bores me to tears.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The revolution has arrived!*



RevolverSnake said:


>


hahaha YES


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Alot of you people looked WAY too into this. The videos weren't on television, they were only on the website. If it was a new wrestler debuting or returning, the video's would've been on television. If it was going to be something big like a new belt, or a new set, it also would've been on television.
> 
> I'm really happy I wasn't an idiot to look to far into something that wasn't even on television.


You've never heard the saying, "the revolution will not be televised," have you?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

▲E.;11504442 said:


> You've never heard the saying, "the revolution will not be televised," have you?


It hasn't been televised for the last 4 weeks and the video's weren't even prominent on the website. They were basically advertisements that popped up every once in a while.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

This is what it is:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1cr42Rt_AK4

WWE'13


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't get the hate towards wrestling games. I have WWE12 and it's fun as hell online except for the lag and modders. Also the road to wrestlemania mode wasn't that bad either except the backstage fights were stupid. I'm actually excited for this game.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish to god WWE would drop Yukes (developers) and go with someone fresh. The games all feel the same year in year out with minor improvements. They are trying to do what EA do with FIFA but it just isn't working in their favor. Yukes have the ideas, they just aren't implementing them very well.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

WWE 13?!!?! :mark::mark::mark::mark:

After releasing a new WWE game every year since 98/99, this announcement comes as a total shock. I'm glad they ran a viral campaign to get my attention. Ground-breaking stuff right dere.

If I could be serious for a minute; WWE games are alright, they just don't have any legs, and the franchise is stale beyond belief.


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

As long as the GM mode (SD vs RAW 07 / 08) doesn't come back, I'm not interested


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Turns out it was to promote a video game. What a waste...


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

it would be funny if there were 2 revolutions the game 

and something surprising tonight


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The revolution has arrived!*



RevolverSnake said:


>


+1


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love when these posters speculate and wish for something greater only to be let down by the harsh slaps of reality. :lol


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a revolution. Revolutionize me.


----------



## Small Potatos (Mar 23, 2012)

I really doubt it will be much of anything.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

MOUNTAIN said:


> I'm a revolution. Revolutionize me.


How come you aren't banned yet? I want to know.

I hope this is leading to big storyline regarding Dean Ambrose. Please WWE, please !!!!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

dazzy666 said:


> it would be funny if there were 2 revolutions the game
> 
> and *something surprising tonight*


Don't get you hopes up.


----------

